# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Δηλώσεις Υποψηφιότητας για Εκλογές Συλλόγου - 2007

## ngia

Αυτό το post γίνεται εκτός της ενότητας του συλλόγου και απευθύνεται σε όλα τα μέλη του συλλόγου, είτε είναι ταμιακώς εντάξει, είτε όχι. 

Ενόψει της Γενικής Συνέλευσης πρέπει όσοι επιθυμούν να δηλώσουν υποψηφιότητα 
για 

* Α) Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο του Συλλόγου 
 Β) Πειθαρχική Επιτροπή 
 Γ) Εξελεγκτική Επιτροπή*

να στείλουν email με τα πλήρη στοιχεία τους στο ds {at} awmn {dot} net μέχρι τις *28 Ιανουαρίου*. 

Υποψηφιότητα μπορούν να δηλώσουν τα ταμιακώς εντάξει μέλη για το 2007 μέχρι και της *27 Ιανουαρίου 2007*. 
H διαδικασία για την εγγραφή περιγράφεται εδώ:
http://info.awmn.net/index.php?option=c ... &Itemid=83


Προτείνουμε όσοι από τους admin και moderators θέλουν να δηλώσουν υποψηφιότητα, να παραιτηθούν για λόγους ηθικής τάξης πριν από την υποβολή υποψηφιότητας. 

Καλούμε τα μέλη να μη διστάσουν-φοβηθούν να βάλουν υποψηφιότητα. 
Η δουλειά δεν είναι μεγάλη και με κάθε θητεία που περνάει, γίνεται και ευκολότερη για όλες τις ομάδες.
Βέβαια, από τη στιγμή που αναλαμβάνεις μία θέση ευθύνης θα το δεις σαν εργασία όχι σαν απλό χόμπυ και άρα θα υπολογίσετε κάποιον πρόσθετο χρόνο και πίεση, τα οποία θα μπουν στο πρόγραμμα σας. 
Αφετέρου η συμμετοχή σε μια από αυτές είναι ένας τρόπος να αποκτήσει κανείς «κοινωνική» εμπειρία, κατά την άποψη μου είναι χρήσιμο μια φορά στη ζωή του κανείς να ασχοληθεί με κάποιο σωματείο, αποκομίζοντας οφέλη εμπειρίας, αλλά και προσφέροντας στην κοινότητα. 




Σημείωση:
Στην Γ.Σ_2005_12_11 έγιναν εκλογές για την Π.Ε, δύο φορές δηλ. μέσα στην ίδια διετία. 
Το καταστατικό αναφέρει μόνο, ότι αυτή είναι τριμελής. 
Υπάρχει απόφαση ΓΣ_2005_03_27 που αναφέρει ότι :
H εκλογή των μελών της ΠΕ γίνεται με μυστική ψηφοφορία παράλληλα με την εκλογή του νέου ΔΣ. Η χρονική διάρκεια της θητείας της ΠΕ είναι ακριβώς η ίδια με αυτή του ΔΣ. 
Κατά συνέπεια θα πρέπει να έχουμε εκλογές και για ΠΕ.

----------


## papashark

> Ενόψει της Γενικής Συνέλευσης πρέπει ....
> 
> να στείλουν email με τα πλήρη στοιχεία τους στο ds {at} awmn {dot} net μέχρι τις *28 Ιανουαρίου*. 
> 
> Υποψηφιότητα μπορούν να δηλώσουν τα ταμιακώς εντάξει μέλη για το 2007 μέχρι και της *27 Ιανουαρίου 2007*.


Οπότε η ΓΣ θα γίνει την ...... ?

----------


## ngia

Στις 11Φεβ μάλλον, θα γίνει ΔΣ ώστε να φιξαριστεί η ημερομηνία

----------


## papashark

> Στις 11Φεβ μάλλον, θα γίνει ΔΣ ώστε να φιξαριστεί η ημερομηνία


Αγαπητέ Νικήτα, απορίες μου προκλήθηκαν από τις εξήγηση σου.

Θέσατε καταλυτική ημερομηνία υποβολής υποψηφιοτήτων χωρίς να έχετε ορίσει ημερομηνία ΓΣ ? 

Για την ημερομηνία της ΓΣ θα γίνει το φιξάρισμα της ημερομηνίας από το ΔΣ, για την προθεσμία υποβολής υποψηφιοτήτων δεν υπήρξε απόφαση από το ΔΣ ?

----------


## dti

> Υποψηφιότητα μπορούν να δηλώσουν τα ταμιακώς εντάξει μέλη για το 2007 μέχρι και της *27 Ιανουαρίου 2007*. 
> H διαδικασία για την εγγραφή περιγράφεται εδώ:
> http://info.awmn.net/index.php?option=c ... &Itemid=83


  ::  Επομένως, όσοι σκοπεύουν να δηλώσουν υποψηφιότητα, πρέπει να πληρώσουν τη συνδρομή τους μέχρι τις 27/1/2007. 

 ::  Καλό θα ήταν λοιπόν να ανακοινώσει το ΔΣ συγκεκριμένες ημέρες και ώρες που θα μπορεί κάποιος να πληρώσει τη συνδρομή του στην έδρα του Συλλόγου, εκτός από κατάθεση στο λογαριασμό που αναφέρεται εδώ: http://info.awmn.net/index.php?option=c ... &Itemid=83 (κατάθεση στον *προσωπικό* λογαριασμό του Ταμία). 

Επίσης, για λόγους διαφάνειας το ΔΣ οφείλει να δημοσιοποιήσει επιτέλους την κατάσταση με τα οικονομικά του Συλλόγου (κάτι που επιμελώς αποφεύγει αρκετούς μήνες, παρότι το έχουν ζητήσει πολλά μέλη...)

----------


## nikpanGR

Γιά λόγους διαφάνειας το ΔΣ οφείλει να δημοσιοποιήσει την κατάσταση με τα οικονομικά του Συλλόγου (κάτι που δεν έχει γίνει εδώ και μήνες, παρότι το έχουν ζητήσει πολλά μέλη...).Ένα xlακι βρε παιδιά,τόσο δύσκολο είναι?

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> Υποψηφιότητα μπορούν να δηλώσουν τα ταμιακώς εντάξει μέλη για το 2007 μέχρι και της *27 Ιανουαρίου 2007*. 
> H διαδικασία για την εγγραφή περιγράφεται εδώ:
> http://info.awmn.net/index.php?option=c ... &Itemid=83
> 
> 
>   Επομένως, όσοι σκοπεύουν να δηλώσουν υποψηφιότητα, πρέπει να πληρώσουν τη συνδρομή τους μέχρι τις 27/1/2007. 
> 
> ...


Σκεφτόμουν να απαντήσω να μην απαντήσω από πριν, γιατί ήταν φρέσκο που ο Ngia ζήταγε να μην ανανεώσει ο κόσμος τις συνδρομές του πριν την ΓΣ, οπότε , αλλά εδώ γεννιέται το απλό ερώτημα, ζητάτε την συνδρομή των μελών, και παράλληλα τα μέλη φωνάζουν ότι δεν ξέρουν που έχουν πάει οι συνδρομές τους, σχήμα οξύμωρο....  ::   ::  



Να θυμίσω ότι (όταν ακόμα ήμουν στον σύλλογο, αν το έχει αλλάξει το παρόν ΔΣ δεν το γνωρίζω), ταμειακά εντάξει μέλη θεωρούντουσαν όσα είχαν πληρώσει την συνδρομή του προηγούμενου έτους μέχρι το πρώτο τρίμηνο ή μέχρι την ημερομηνία διεξαγωγής της ΓΣ. Πέρσυ τουλάχιστον μας έκοψαν την πρόσβαση στην ενότητα στον σύλλογο πολύ αργότερα, όταν έγινε η ΓΣ. Τώρα ο ngia/ το ΔΣ μας λέει ότι κανένας δεν είναι ταμειακώς εντάξει εκτός άμα πληρώσει την συνδρομή του 2007, οπότε να υποθέσω ότι έχουν κοπεί καμιά 100αρια και βάλε τουνελάκια με Internet/icall ? Και φυσικά θα κοπεί από καμιά 100αρια και βάλε άτομα η πρόσβαση στην ενότητα του συλλόγου ? Μάλλον όχι....  ::   ::   ::  

Δεν παίρνετε και μια απόφαση στο ΔΣ, για τις "απολαβές" των ταμειακώς εντάξει μελών ? Έχουν δικαίωμα για πρόσβαση στην ενότητα του συλλόγου και στα τουνέλια μόνο τα ταμειακώς εντάξει μέλη ? Εάν ναι, τότε πρέπει να κόψετε όσους δεν έχουν πληρώσει. Εάν όχι, τότε να ανοίξετε την ενότητα και τα τουνέλια σε όλα τα μέλη, ταμειακώς ή μη..... Να θεωρηθούν ταμειακώς εντάξει μέλη όσοι έχουν πληρώσει τουλάχιστον το προηγούμενο έτος μέχρι την διεξαγωγή της ΓΣ ή την 31/3 (για παράδειγμα), οπότε δεν χρειάζεται να πληρώσουν τώρα για να βάλουν υποψηφιότητα ?

Κάπου έχετε (ξανα)μπερδευτεί  :: 


Πάντως μην ανησυχείτε εγώ δεν θα ανανεώσω την συνδρομή μου (τουλάχιστον όχι όσο είσαστε εσείς εκεί)

----------


## dti

> Να θυμίσω ότι (όταν ακόμα ήμουν στον σύλλογο, αν το έχει αλλάξει το παρόν ΔΣ δεν το γνωρίζω), ταμειακά εντάξει μέλη θεωρούντουσαν όσα είχαν πληρώσει την συνδρομή του προηγούμενου έτους μέχρι το πρώτο τρίμηνο ή μέχρι την ημερομηνία διεξαγωγής της ΓΣ.


Έτσι ισχύει και τώρα.

----------


## ngia

δεν είναι μέχρι το πρώτο τρίμηνο..εκείνο που ισχύει είναι σύμφωνα με την ΓΣ_2005_04_20:




> 1. Οικονομικά εντάξει μέλη σωματείου
> Οικονομικά εντάξει θεωρούνται εκείνα τα μέλη του σωματείου τα οποία την 01 Ιανουαρίου, έχουν τακτοποιήσει τη συνδρομή τους. Από εκεί και πέρα δίνεται περιθώριο μέχρι την τακτική γενική συνέλευση που γίνεται μέσα στο πρώτο τρίμηνο κάθε έτους.
> Το περιθώριο αφορά την πρόσβαση των μελών στις ενότητες του σωματείου και τον έλεγχο τους από την πειθαρχική επιτροπή.

----------


## NetTraptor

Κύριοι... ώρα για δουλειά... όποιος έχει τα άντερα και όρεξη ας πηδήξει στο βαγόνι...  ::   ::

----------


## sotirisk

Προτείνω 2 πράγματα, διαζευκτικά:

1) εκλογές κάθε χρόνο ούτος ώστε να μην υπάρχει αυτή η πρεμούρα που διακρίνω 

2) αύξηση των μελών του ΔΣ σε 10 ή/και περισσότερα, ούτος ώστε να χωρέσουν όλοι.

disclaimer: δεν βάζω υποψηφιότητα για ΔΣ / τα άνωθεν δεν είναι προεκλογικές εξαγγελίες.

----------


## ngia

> Κύριοι... ώρα για δουλειά... όποιος έχει τα άντερα και όρεξη ας πηδήξει στο βαγόνι...


Στο πρώτο ποστ σκέφτηκαν να ζητήσω να κλειδωθεί όπως είχε γίνει στο αντίστοιχο προπέρσυνο..αλλά γιατί να εξωραϊσεις κάτι...όταν θα το βρεις μπροστά;
Κύριοι το ΔΣ είναι η καθαρίστρια του σωματείου..όλη τη βρώμικη δουλειά ..δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι έτσι αλλά μέχρι τώρα έτσι είναι..το επόμενο ΔΣ έχει μερικά δυνατά σημεία για να το αλλάξει αυτό προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση.

----------


## ngia

> Προτείνω 2 πράγματα, διαζευκτικά:
> 
> 1) εκλογές κάθε χρόνο ούτος ώστε να μην υπάρχει αυτή η πρεμούρα που διακρίνω 
> 
> 2) αύξηση των μελών του ΔΣ σε 10 ή/και περισσότερα, ούτος ώστε να χωρέσουν όλοι.
> 
> disclaimer: δεν βάζω υποψηφιότητα για ΔΣ / τα άνωθεν δεν είναι προεκλογικές εξαγγελίες.


θέλει καταστατική αλλαγή..ίσως να είναι καλύτερα..έτσι άλλωστε δουλεύει και το hellug.
Μπα δε θέλουν να χωρέσουν όλοι, αλλού είναι το σημείο. Αφετέρου όπου λαλούν πολλοί κοκόροι αργεί να ξημερώσει..ήταν σημαντικό ότι στα δύο χρόνια που πέρασαν δεν έβγαζε ο ένας το μάτι του άλλου, ούτε τραβούσε κουπί ανάποδα στους υπολοίπους..όποιος μπει στη βάρκα να τραβήξει κουπί θα το καταλάβει γρήγορα (εκτός αν είναι ναυτικός οπότε το γνωρίζει ήδη)

----------


## papashark

> ..ήταν σημαντικό ότι στα δύο χρόνια που πέρασαν δεν έβγαζε ο ένας το μάτι του άλλου, ούτε τραβούσε κουπί ανάποδα στους υπολοίπους..όποιος μπει στη βάρκα να τραβήξει κουπί θα το καταλάβει γρήγορα (εκτός αν είναι ναυτικός οπότε το γνωρίζει ήδη)


Ποιός να τραβήξει κουπί ανάποδα, αφού στην βάρκα τον περισσότερο καιρό μόνος σου ήσουν και μίλαγες στην άδεια κουπαστή....

Το χειρότερο ? Περίμενες να πιστέψουμε και οι υπόλοιποι ότι η κουπαστή δεν ήταν άδεια !  ::

----------


## sotirisk

> θέλει καταστατική αλλαγή..ίσως να είναι καλύτερα..έτσι άλλωστε δουλεύει και το hellug.


Στα 2 χρόνια σίγουρα έχεις τα πλεονεκτήματα:
1) χρόνος προσαρμογής
2) ικανό διάστημα για να κάνεις κάτι

ενώ στον 1 χρόνο:
1) μικρότερη δέσμευση (οπότε δεν θα μείνει μόνος του κάποιος να τρέχει)
2) εναλλαγή ατόμων στους διάφορους "ρόλους"

Ανάλογα των καταστάσεων τα σταθμίζεις και βλέπεις  :: 
(δηλαδή τα μέλη σε κάποια ΓΣ). 
Γενικά πάντως είναι διαδικασία η αλλαγή καταστατικού και δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει (είναι και έξοδα δικηγόρου κλπ).

----------


## Ygk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Κύριοι... ώρα για δουλειά... όποιος έχει τα άντερα και όρεξη ας πηδήξει στο βαγόνι...  
> 
> 
> Στο πρώτο ποστ σκέφτηκαν να ζητήσω να κλειδωθεί όπως είχε γίνει στο αντίστοιχο προπέρσυνο..αλλά γιατί να εξωραϊσεις κάτι...όταν θα το βρεις μπροστά;
> Κύριοι το ΔΣ είναι η καθαρίστρια του σωματείου..όλη τη βρώμικη δουλειά ..δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι έτσι αλλά μέχρι τώρα έτσι είναι.*.το επόμενο ΔΣ έχει μερικά δυνατά σημεία για να το αλλάξει αυτό προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση*.


Γράφεις σαν να είναι γνωστό το επόμενο ΔΣ!!
Προσέχουμε τι γράφουμε?
Προσέχουμε τι διαβάζουμε?

Να ευχηθώ καλή θητεία στο νέο ΔΣ???
Η πλάκα θα είναι να βγούν οι "νεοεκλεχθέντες" καί να ευχαριστήσουν κιόλας, για τις ευχές!!  ::

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> ..ήταν σημαντικό ότι στα δύο χρόνια που πέρασαν δεν έβγαζε ο ένας το μάτι του άλλου, ούτε τραβούσε κουπί ανάποδα στους υπολοίπους..όποιος μπει στη βάρκα να τραβήξει κουπί θα το καταλάβει γρήγορα (εκτός αν είναι ναυτικός οπότε το γνωρίζει ήδη)
> 
> 
> Ποιός να τραβήξει κουπί ανάποδα, αφού στην βάρκα τον περισσότερο καιρό μόνος σου ήσουν και μίλαγες στην άδεια κουπαστή....
> 
> Το χειρότερο ? Περίμενες να πιστέψουμε και οι υπόλοιποι ότι η κουπαστή δεν ήταν άδεια !


δε περιμένω να πιστέψεις τίποτα..άλλωστε ήσουν για μεγάλο διάστημα αυτός που έσπρωχνε ανάποδα (και από πιο πριν άλλωστε)

δεν είναι όλα τα δάκτυλα τα ίδια, ένας μιλάει γιατί έτσι είπαμε να γίνεται αλλιώς είμαστε πολλά κοκκόρια ... για τι βάρκα το γνωρίζεις ήδη καλά ότι άλλος ήταν το καύσιμο..

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> ...


τα έχει ήδη..όποιος και να βγει..χωρίς να προσπαθήσει..αρκεί να τα κατανοήσει..

----------


## Vigor

Moderated by Vigor @ 21:14 Παρ 12 Ιαν 2007
Οι παρεκτροπές πλέον πήραν την θέση τους εδώ:
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27521 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27521 Internet

----------


## dti

> Ασχετο από άσχετο:
> Κάτι τέτοια βλέπω και η διάθεσή μου να γραφτώ στο σύλλογο κάθε μέρα λιγοστεύει.


Μήπως όμως έτσι πέφτεις στην παγίδα που έχουν στήσει ώστε να ελέγχουν κάποιοι συνεχώς την κατάσταση;

Υπενθυμίζω για τους νεώτερους:
 ::  Το 2003 προσπαθούσαμε να προσελκύσουμε μέλη στο Σύλλογο και λίγο πριν την 1η Γ.Σ. είχαμε εισηγηθεί να είναι προσιτό το κόστος εγγραφής και συνδρομής (παρόμοιο με πολλά άλλα σωματεία). Κάποιοι αντιδρούσαν και πέτυχαν να μπει τελικά αυξημένο κόστος ετήσιας συνδρομής. Έτσι, γράφτηκαν λίγα σχετικά μέλη και κατάφερε μια ομάδα 20-30 ατόμων να ελέγχει την κατάσταση...
 ::  Το 2005 βγήκε με μεγάλη πλειοψηφία το νυν Δ.Σ. και παρά τις ευοίωνες προοπτικές κατάφερε μέσα σ΄ένα χρόνο να απογοητεύσει πολύ κόσμο με την αδιαφάνεια, την ανυπαρξία του, την παραβίαση του Καταστατικού, τις μεθοδεύσεις στο forum για να φιμώσει τις αντίθετες φωνές, κλπ. κλπ.
Πολλοί απογοητεύθηκαν, κάποιοι δεν ανανέωσαν τη συνδρομή τους και από κει που η αναλογία μέλη Συλλόγου / κόμβοι backbone ήταν πάνω από 50%, σήμερα είναι δεν είναι 25%...
 ::  Το 2006 έγινε Γ.Σ. με τη συμμετοχή λιγότερων από 25 άτομα...
Και βέβαια, διώχνοντας τον πολύ κόσμο, μπορείς να ελέγξεις σε τέτοιες συνελεύσεις τα πράγματα πιο εύκολα...
 ::  Το 2007 ας είναι διαφορετικό από κάθε άλλη φορά: ας πάρει η πραγματική πλειοψηφία την κατάσταση στα χέρια της κι ας στείλει στο χρονοντούλαπο την αδιαφάνεια, την αδιαφορία, την αναλγησία, την απογοήτευση που μας πρόσφερε το νυν Δ.Σ. 

Και βέβαια την υπογραφή μου την εννοώ 100%!
Συμμετέχουμε ΜΑΖΙΚΑ στη Γ.Σ. του Συλλόγου.

----------


## nvak

> θέλουμε ένα Σύλλογο που θα ακούει και θα εκφράζει τις επιθυμίες του δικτύου, που θα προσφέρει πραγματική υποστήριξη, που θα φροντίζει για την ανάπτυξη του δικτύου με έργα, ένα Σύλλογο με διάφανες και ανοιχτές διαδικασίες για ΟΛΟΥΣ


Καλά τα λές Δαμιανέ, αλλά πρόσεξε αν εκλεγείς στο επόμενο ΔΣ,
να μην ξανατσακωθείς με τους υπόλοιπους, επειδή δεν θα θέλουν να τρέχουν για τα κοινά όσο εσύ.
Κάποιοι περιμένουν πολλά απο ένα ερασιτεχνικό σωματείο και απογοητεύονται 
κάποιοι περιμένουν λίγα και είναι ευχαριστημένοι  :: 

Καλό θα ήταν σε αυτές τις εκλογές, να επιλέξουμε τα άτομα που θα μας εκπροσωπήσουν σύμφωνα με την νοοτροπία που εκφράζουν και μας αντιπροσωπεύει καλύτερα.
Δεν είναι καλό να ψηφίσουμε με μόνο κριτήριο το ποιόν θεωρούμε "καλό παιδί" 
Καλό θα ήταν να υπάρξουν ομάδες υποψηφίων με κοινή νοοτροπία, που θα μπορούν να συν-εργάζονται - βοηθούν και μετά τις εκλογές τα εκλεγμένα μέλη τους.

----------


## john70

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> θέλουμε ένα Σύλλογο που θα ακούει και θα εκφράζει τις επιθυμίες του δικτύου, που θα προσφέρει πραγματική υποστήριξη, που θα φροντίζει για την ανάπτυξη του δικτύου με έργα, ένα Σύλλογο με διάφανες και ανοιχτές διαδικασίες για ΟΛΟΥΣ
> 
> 
> Καλά τα λές Δαμιανέ, αλλά πρόσεξε αν εκλεγείς στο επόμενο ΔΣ,
> να μην ξανατσακωθείς με τους υπόλοιπους, επειδή δεν θα θέλουν να τρέχουν για τα κοινά όσο εσύ.
> Κάποιοι περιμένουν πολλά απο ένα ερασιτεχνικό σωματείο και απογοητεύονται 
> κάποιοι περιμένουν λίγα και είναι ευχαριστημένοι 
> ...


Nvak ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

----------


## NetTraptor

Έτσι είναι Νίκο… πολλοί λίγοι σταματάνε να σκεφτούν. 

Οι περισσότεροι ρωτούν αν θα βάλει κάποιος υποψηφιότητα… μόνο ένας έχει κάνει την σωστή ερώτηση. Ξέρει ποιος είναι … και θα εκπλαγείτε αν μάθετε ποιος είναι… ίσως γιατί έμαθε πολλά από το ταξίδι που άλλοι ήταν σχολιαστές ή παρατηρητές…  ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Η συνοχή στα μέλη του επερχόμενου ΔΣ είναι ένα από τα βασικότερα στοιχεία για την θετική λειτουργία του.
Πιστεύω ότι κάτι έχουμε μάθει από τα λάθη του παρελθόντος και ότι πλέον δεν πρέπει να έχουμε πισωγυρίσματα.

----------


## acoul

ένα παλιό ρητό έλεγε: αν σκεφτόμαστε τα ίδια πράγματα, ένας από τους δυό είναι άχρηστος. Καλό είναι να υπάρχει πολυφωνία, ακόμη και διαφορετικές απόψεις με στόχο το καλό του AWMN και την ομοψυχία. καλό θα είναι να μην υπάρξει κλίκα, αποκλεισμοί, απομόνωση και απραξία κοινώς αράχνες, face control και καφές μόνον ... !!!

----------


## socrates

Η πολυφωνία είναι διαφορετικό πράγμα από την συνοχή και αν υπάρχει σεβασμός στην διαφορετικότητα της άποψης το ένα δεν αποκλείει το άλλο...
Από την άλλη το ξαναλέω ότι αν δεν μαθαίνουμε από τα λάθη μας είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να τα ξαναζούμε!

----------


## nikpanGR

Eίμαι πολύ περίεργος να δώ τι συμμετοχή θα έχει στη ΓΣ και πόσοι νέοι θα δηλώσουν συμμετοχή για τα όργανα.Το να εξαφανίζεις post είναι σαν να βάζεις τα σκουπίδια κάτω από το χαλάκι,κάποια στιγμη από τα πολλά σκουπίδια θα γλυστρήσεις και θα φάς τα μούτρα σου..

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> θέλουμε ένα Σύλλογο που θα ακούει και θα εκφράζει τις επιθυμίες του δικτύου, που θα προσφέρει πραγματική υποστήριξη, που θα φροντίζει για την ανάπτυξη του δικτύου με έργα, ένα Σύλλογο με διάφανες και ανοιχτές διαδικασίες για ΟΛΟΥΣ
> 
> 
> Καλά τα λές Δαμιανέ, αλλά πρόσεξε αν εκλεγείς στο επόμενο ΔΣ,
> να μην ξανατσακωθείς με τους υπόλοιπους, επειδή δεν θα θέλουν να τρέχουν για τα κοινά όσο εσύ.
> Κάποιοι περιμένουν πολλά απο ένα ερασιτεχνικό σωματείο και απογοητεύονται 
> κάποιοι περιμένουν λίγα και είναι ευχαριστημένοι


Κατ΄αρχήν όσοι θα δηλώσουν υποψηφιότητα θα πρέπει να είναι πρόθυμοι να τρέχουν...
Αν δεν είναι πρόθυμοι να ασχοληθούν με τα "κοινά" γιατί να πιάσουν μια θέση από το Δ.Σ.; Για να έχουμε ότι και με το απερχόμενο Δ.Σ.;
Για να αναγκάζεται αυτός που τρέχει να πλαστογραφεί τα πρακτικά, να παίρνει αποφάσεις ένας, να είναι απών το σωματείο όταν το χρειάζονται τα μέλη που διώκονται, να μην προχωράει καμιά συνεργασία γιατί μας αρκεί το σκυλοκαφέ;
Είναι εντελώς διαφορετικό το οτι κάποιος αντιμετωπίζει περιστασιακά κάποια επαγγελματικά, οικογενειακά, κλπ. προβλήματα που τον απασχολούν και δεν τον αφήνουν να αφιερωθεί όσο θα ήθελε στο hobby μας, από το να γίνεται αυτό τόσο συστηματικά που τελικά με την παρουσία του σε θέση του Δ.Σ. να βλάπτεται το σωματείο... Τότε, το καλύτερο που θα είχε να κάνει είναι να παραιτηθεί και να διατηρήσει την αξιοπρέπειά του, έτσι ώστε να μην καταντήσει να τον αποκαλούν "άχυρο" (john70 copyright2007)... 
Προσωπικά έχω αποδείξει διαχρονικά οτι πάνω από φιλίες, έχθρες, προσωπικά, κλπ. βάζω το καλό του Συλλόγου και του δικτύου. 
Σ΄αυτό το πνεύμα, είμαι πρόθυμος να συνεργαστώ κάθε στιγμή με τον οποιονδήποτε.

----------


## MAuVE

> Κατ΄αρχήν όσοι θα δηλώσουν υποψηφιότητα θα πρέπει να είναι πρόθυμοι να τρέχουν...


Οχι, αυτό είναι από δευτερεύον ως τριτεύον.

Το πρωτεύον σας το επεσήμανε ο ngia.*
Πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον χαλκέντεροι γιατί κυκλοφορούν σφαγείς που διαθέτουν ανοξείδωτα έντερα που αντέχουν περισσότερο.

Αυτό που θα χρειαζόταν είναι άτομα με έντερα τιτανίου, αλλά που να τα εύρεις. 

Γι' αυτούς που έχουν μπεί πρόσφατα στο δίκτυο σημειώνω ότι ήμουν ιδρυτικό μέλος του σωματείου, δύο θητείες το υπηρέτησα από την θέση του μέλους της ΠΕ και τελικά ζήτησα την διαγραφή μου όταν διαπίστωσα ότι ο αγώνας σωματείο-σφαγείς είναι χαμένος από χέρι. 
Έκτοτε συγχαίρω το εαυτό μου που δεν χρειάζεται πλέον να συγχρωτίζομαι με τέτοιας ποιότητας άτομα. Ετσι θα κάνει και κάθε άλλο λογικό άτομο, γι' αυτό και εκτιμώ ότι και η επόμενη διοίκηση θα είναι μία από τα ίδια.

* Αυτός ο ngia έχει κάτι ideefixe που σε κάνει ώρες-ώρες να απορείς :
- Μα καλά τόσο @#$%^&* είναι ;
Όταν όμως το θέμα δεν άπτεται ideefixe (πχ cisco vs D-Link) τότε εκφράζει σωστές και τεκμηριωμένες απόψεις που καλό είναι να τις λαμβάνετε σοβαρά υπόψη.

----------


## acoul

> ...


Μια και θα πρέπει να είμαστε δικτάτορες ή τύραννοι για να επιβάλουμε το δίκιο μας και να ισιώνουμε όλους τους στραβούς γιαλούς δεξιά και αριστερά, ας ξεκινήσουμε από τον εαυτό μας, ποτέ δεν είναι αργά ... !!

ας αφήσουμε τις καραμέλες της πίκρας στην άκρη, όλοι έχουμε αξία και ποιότητα, ίσως βαθιά θαμμένα μέσα μας που περιμένουν τις κατάλληλες συνθήκες για να εκδηλωθούν, ας ξεπεράσουμε το εφηβικό σύνδρομο: πόσο πιο απίθανοι και τεράστιοι είμαστε σε σύγκριση με όλους τους άλλους, και ας βγάλουμε τις τσικουδιές της καλής καρδιάς και διάθεσης από το χρονοντούλαπο της λήθης και φορέσουμε τα κόκκινα γυαλιά ώστε όλα γύρω σινεμά να τα βλέπουμε κατά τον Κραουνάκη και όχι μόνο ... !!!

τελικά ένας μπομπ σφουγκαράκης λείπει από την παρέα ... !!!

----------


## papashark

> Γι' αυτούς που έχουν μπεί πρόσφατα στο δίκτυο σημειώνω ότι ήμουν ιδρυτικό μέλος του σωματείου, δύο θητείες το υπηρέτησα από την θέση του μέλους της ΠΕ και τελικά ζήτησα την διαγραφή μου όταν διαπίστωσα ότι ο αγώνας σωματείο-σφαγείς είναι χαμένος από χέρι. 
> Έκτοτε συγχαίρω το εαυτό μου που δεν χρειάζεται πλέον ...


Βέβαια ο μεγαλύτερος σφαγέας ήσουν εσύ, που και την ρουφιανιά σου έκανες, και την θέση τσαλάκωσες και πέταξες στα σκουπίδια όταν απείλησες άλλο μέλος ότι θα το καταγγήλεις και αυτό στην ΕΕΤΤ αυτή τη φορά.....

Να συγχάρεις τον ευατό σου, γιατί έτσι που τα έκανες, ούτε για φτύσιμο δεν σε έχουμε πολλοί, οπότε δεν χρειάζετε να πας στο μπάνιο να πλυθείς, και τύχη να κοιταχτείς στον καθρέπτη και δεις τα χάλια σου από μόνος σου.....


Το θράσσος σου είναι απερίγραπτο, είσαι το πλέον κατάπτυστο (παρότι ούτε γι αυτό δεν αξίζεις) πρόσωπο που πέρασε ποτέ από τον σύλλογο, και όμως βγαίνεις ως θιγμένος και μιλάς...

----------


## acoul

> ...


Πάνο το έλιωσες ... σταμάτα τα προσωπικά, δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι τον εαυτό σου μειώνεις, το ξέρω, δεν σε νοιάζει αλλά ... γιατί θα σου έρθουμε με τον katsaros_m να σου δείξουμε από κοντά πως φτιάχνεται η κετσάπ και άλλα μυστικά της κουζίνας που ούτε ο Μαμαλάκης δεν γνωρίζει ... !!!

----------


## john70

> αλλά ... γιατί θα σου έρθουμε με τον katsaros_m να σου δείξουμε από κοντά πως φτιάχνεται η κετσάπ και άλλα μυστικά της κουζίνας που ούτε ο Μαμαλάκης δεν γνωρίζει ... !!!


Λές να τρόμαξέ ???

@acoul ,

Θα θυμάσε πώς ότι και να γίνει οι φελοί και τα σκ%$α επιπλέουν , οπότε ανάγκη δεν έχει .....


@Μίλτος,

Θα ήθελα να σε δώ να φτιάχνεις μπεσαμέλ με τον Αλέξανδρο ...


@Papashark,

Το θέμα με τον Mauve το έχεις έχεις κάνει σφεντόνα ..... κόψε λίγο γιατι σε παραπήρε η κατηφόρα σε αυτό το θέμα , και λές και μερικά (ή αρκετα ) σωστά και πάνε στα σκουπίδια μαζί με τις μπούρδες.

@ Mauve

Να χαρώ τα έντερά σου ! Εγω στην θέση σου θα τύπωνα μπλουζάκι με φωτο τον Papashark με την κουκούλα και θα το μοιραζα μαζικά σε γυφτάκια που κάθονται στα φανάρια και πλένουν τα τζάμια (ειδικά στο πασαλιμάνι ) και απο την πίσω πλευρα θα έβαζα το logo της εταιρείας του  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> ...


δεν ξέρω ποιός από τους δυό μας χρειάζεται περισσότερο αγάπη και αίσθημα ... τις πίκρες τις έχουμε φάει άφθονα όλοι από κοινωνία, αμόρε, ωριμότης ώρα μηδέν κλπ ... !!!

----------


## MAuVE

> τελικά ένας μπομπ σφουγκαράκης λείπει από την παρέα ... !!!


Τη "Συγκέντρωση της ΕΦΕΕ" στην οποία παρέπεμψες σε άλλο ποστ σου την κατάλαβα γιατί την έζησα.

Τον μπομπ σφουγκαράκη δεν τον γνωρίζω γιατί τα κορίτσια μου είναι πιά μεγάλα.

Αν θέλετε να επικοινωνείτε με άτομα της στρατολογικής μου κλάσης θα πρέπει να το κάνετε μεσω συμβατής διεπαφής (interface).

Αυτό ήταν και το μήνυμά που έστειλα στον noisyjhon :

Κράτα αποστάσεις, γιατί αν όπως λες είσαι και εσύ παλιοσειρά, μπορεί κάποια στιγμή επειδή στερείσαι κόμμωσης με ζελέ και καρφάκια να προσαχθείς ενώπιον του ιεροφάντη κουκουλοφόρου noisyσφαγέα και των συνοδών του ορνιθίων τα οποία θα κραυγάζουν σαν να βρίσκονται σε ροκ συναυλία "ή καρφάκια ή θάνατος"

_η συγκέντρωση ανάβει κι όλα είναι συνειδητά._

----------


## MAuVE

> Εγω στην θέση σου θα τύπωνα μπλουζάκι με φωτο τον Papashark με την κουκούλα και θα το μοιραζα μαζικά σε γυφτάκια


Τι φταίνε τα καημένα τα γυφτάκια;
Κάνε editing, δεν είναι politically correct.
Θα σου την πέσουν για αντι-αθιγγανισμό.

----------


## papashark

Oταν ο Mauve έκανε την ρουφιανιά όλοι πλην των υπερσυλλογικών και των αμπελοκήπων, νιώσαμε αηδεία και θέλαμε την αποβολή του από τον σύλλογο. Πλην όμως ο σύλλογος (το ΔΣ, οι υπερσυλλογικοί και οι αμπελόκηποι) τον στήριξαν, τον όρισαν εκπρόσωπου του συλλόγου, και όπως είπε ο κατάπτυστος πρόεδρος του ΔΣ, ουδέν μεμπτόν...

Αν τον είχατε πετάξει τότε έξω, αντί να μετατρέψετε την ΓΣ σε φαρσοκωμωδία, σήμερα πολύς κόσμος θα έβγαζε το καπέλο στο σύλλογο, ο Mauve θα το είχε βουλώσει, εγώ δεν θα έκανα εμφάνιση με μαύρη κουκούλα για να καυτηριάσω την κατάσταση, και τα πράγματα θα είχαν κυλίσει πολύ καλύτερα.

Δεν το κάνατε όμως, προτιμήσατε την σύγκρουση, παρότι είχατε άδικο, παρότι ο τρόπος του Mauve και οι πράξεις του ΔΣ ήταν κατάπτυστες. 

Οπότε μην ζητάτε τα ρέστα σήμερα...

acoul, εγώ κατ' εσένα ήμουν ο προδότης και εχθρός του συλλόγου όπως φώναζες χειροκροτούμενος από τους αμπελόκηπους στην περιβόητη ΓΣ, μου έδειξες τότε πως φτιάχνετε η κέτσαπ και χωρίς τον Κατσαρό. 

John70, επειδή εξαφανίζεσε για μήνες και μετά έρχεσε να μας δείξεις την τέχνη της μπηχτής, μην νομίζεις ότι ξεχνά ο κόσμος τι είσαι και δεν καταλαβαίνουν τους σκοπούς σας. Λέγε για το logo της εταιρείας μου, δεν με πειράζει, η προσβολές από ανθρώπους σαν και σένα, είναι υπέρ μου....

----------


## NetTraptor

MaUve αν μου ξαναπειράξεις τον noisy θα έχεις να κάνεις....με εμένα
άκου εκεί τον άνθρωπο τι του λέει ο δεινόσαυρος...  ::  

πέρα από την πλάκα... έχω βαρεθεί να βλέπω του μεν τους δε του ταδε και τους εκείνους να μπλέκουν "νεα" άτομα στο δίκτυο με της βλακείες και διαπροσωπικούς διαξιφισμούς του παρελθόντος... και 200 φορές. 

Καλά το επίπεδο μπηχτής είναι το κάτι άλλο... 

Μην μου ξενερώνεται το νέο αίμα του Δραcoul.  ::   ::  πάλι νηστικό θα μείνει το παιδί.  ::   ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> Oταν ο Mauve έκανε την ρουφιανιά όλοι πλην των υπερσυλλογικών και των αμπελοκήπων, νιώσαμε αηδεία και θέλαμε την αποβολή του από τον σύλλογο. Πλην όμως ο σύλλογος (το ΔΣ, οι υπερσυλλογικοί και οι αμπελόκηποι) τον στήριξαν, τον όρισαν εκπρόσωπου του συλλόγου, και όπως είπε ο κατάπτυστος πρόεδρος του ΔΣ, ουδέν μεμπτόν...
> 
> Αν τον είχατε πετάξει τότε έξω, αντί να μετατρέψετε την ΓΣ σε φαρσοκωμωδία, σήμερα πολύς κόσμος θα έβγαζε το καπέλο στο σύλλογο, ο Mauve θα το είχε βουλώσει, εγώ δεν θα έκανα εμφάνιση με μαύρη κουκούλα για να καυτηριάσω την κατάσταση, και τα πράγματα θα είχαν κυλίσει πολύ καλύτερα.
> 
> Δεν το κάνατε όμως, προτιμήσατε την σύγκρουση, παρότι είχατε άδικο, παρότι ο τρόπος του Mauve και οι πράξεις του ΔΣ ήταν κατάπτυστες. 
> 
> Οπότε μην ζητάτε τα ρέστα σήμερα...
> 
> acoul, εγώ κατ' εσένα ήμουν ο προδότης και εχθρός του συλλόγου όπως φώναζες χειροκροτούμενος από τους αμπελόκηπους στην περιβόητη ΓΣ, μου έδειξες τότε πως φτιάχνετε η κέτσαπ και χωρίς τον Κατσαρό. 
> ...


Δεν θα ήταν καλύτερο,από το να ανταλάσετε μπηχτές στο forum,να τα πέιτε σαν ΑΝΤΡΕΣ πρόσωπο με πρόσωπο,και να μην μας ζαλίζετε τα @@,πραγματικά δεν θέλω να κάνω το hobby μου έτσι,Θέλω να μείνει hobby για να ξεσκάω και όχι για να σκάω με τους τσακωμούς σας.Αν με καταλαβαίνετε όλοι παρακαλώ να το κόψετε.Παρακαλώ όσους συμφωνουν να προσυπογράψουν για να φανει η δύναμη του Hobbista.Δεν θα μπώ στον κόπο να ξαναγράψω σε αυτό το Post το θεωρώ ανούσιο .....

ΘΕΛΩ ΤΟ ΧΟΜΠΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΣΑΚΩΜΟΥΣ ΚΑΤΙΝΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΚΡΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΜΑΤΟ ΝΕΕΣ ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΜΑΤΙΣΜΟΥΣ ΕΠΑΝΩ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΖΗΤΑΩ ΠΟΛΛΑ?????
ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΥΠΟΓΡΑΨΕΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ.....ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ.......ΕΔΩ ΘΑ ΦΑΝΕΙ Η ΣΥΜΜΕΤΟΧΗ...........

----------


## NetTraptor

@nikpanGR:

Αστο μην το προσπαθείς... εκτός από το ότι βλέπω να σχολιάζεις χωρίς βαθιά γνώση της ιστορίας (λέω εγώ τώρα), οι σωστές σου προτάσεις δεν νομίζω να ιδρώσουν το αυτί κανενός. 

Και στο παρελθόν είχαμε τέτοιες εξάρσεις και εξεγέρσεις αντιεπιστημονικοτητας... τζίφος...  :: 

έχεις κανένα καλό Projectaki να ασχοληθούμε... μιας και σε βλέπω ζεστό... ?  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> @nikpanGR:
> 
> Αστο μην το προσπαθείς... εκτός από το ότι βλέπω να σχολιάζεις χωρίς βαθιά γνώση της ιστορίας (λέω εγώ τώρα), οι σωστές σου προτάσεις δεν νομίζω να ιδρώσουν το αυτί κανενός. 
> 
> Και στο παρελθόν είχαμε τέτοιες εξάρσεις και εξεγέρσεις αντιεπιστημονικοτητας... τζίφος... 
> 
> έχεις κανένα καλό Projectaki να ασχοληθούμε... μιας και σε βλέπω ζεστό... ?


.........TI ΛΕΣ?

----------


## john70

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από john70
> 
> Εγω στην θέση σου θα τύπωνα μπλουζάκι με φωτο τον Papashark με την κουκούλα και θα το μοιραζα μαζικά σε γυφτάκια
> 
> 
> Τι φταίνε τα καημένα τα γυφτάκια;
> Κάνε editing, δεν είναι politically correct.
> Θα σου την πέσουν για αντι-αθιγγανισμό.


Ρατσιστής δεν είμαι , ούτε θα γίνω ..... απλά έχω αλέργια στα δήθεν .... και απέχθια στους δήθεν σωτήρες και ευεργέτες ....

----------


## rtfm

> ....αναυθαιρετο....


Μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις τί σημαίνει αυτή η λέξη? (Στο λεξικό δεν τη βρήκα)

----------


## NiKoSaEi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> @nikpanGR:
> 
> Αστο μην το προσπαθείς... εκτός από το ότι βλέπω να σχολιάζεις χωρίς βαθιά γνώση της ιστορίας (λέω εγώ τώρα), οι σωστές σου προτάσεις δεν νομίζω να ιδρώσουν το αυτί κανενός. 
> 
> Και στο παρελθόν είχαμε τέτοιες εξάρσεις και εξεγέρσεις αντιεπιστημονικοτητας... τζίφος... 
> 
> έχεις κανένα καλό Projectaki να ασχοληθούμε... μιας και σε βλέπω ζεστό... ? 
> ...



1ον) Στησιμο ενος live cd ετοιμο για εγκατασταση γεματο με ολα τα καλουδια(madwifi-ng,iperf,ssh..ktl) για να μπορει ενας απειρος user να το βαλει στο ταρατσοpc του

2ον)quagga σε routerboard

3ον)Eνα flash site γεματο games ktl...κατι σαν το zoo.gr

4oν)Κι αλλα πολλα....  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από john70
> 
> ....αναυθαιρετο....
> 
> 
> Μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις τί σημαίνει αυτή η λέξη? (Στο λεξικό δεν τη βρήκα)


Αναφαίρετο θέλει να πει, κολλάς κι εσύ σε κάτι λεπτομέρειες.  :: 

Εγώ αυτό που κατάλαβα πάντως, είναι ότι δεν πρέπει να χάσει κανείς αυτήν την ΓΣ... it's gonna be fun!  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> ...


Ubuntu




> 2ον)quagga σε routerboard


Κάποιος το δουλεύει ήδη... νομίζω ο m0bius;




> 3ον)Eνα flash site γεματο games ktl...κατι σαν το zoo.gr


Άχρηστο;  :: 




> 4oν)Κι αλλα πολλα....


Βλέπουμε...

----------


## Ifaistos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NiKoSaEi
> 
> 2ον)quagga σε routerboard
> 
> 
> Κάποιος το δουλεύει ήδη... νομίζω ο m0bius;


Έχει γίνει ήδη...
απλά άμα βρείτε το acinonyx (εγώ σταμάτησα τις προσπάθειες) ενημερώστε τον

----------


## thalexan

> ΘΕΛΩ ΤΟ ΧΟΜΠΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΣΑΚΩΜΟΥΣ ΚΑΤΙΝΙΕΣ


Δυστυχώς αυτό γίνεται μόνο για λίγες μέρες αφότου χτυπήσει κάποια τραγωδία μέλη του AWMN... 

Και ύστερα από λίγο καιρό ξανά τα ίδια. 

Ως φόρος τιμής στη μνήμη τους και στην όποια αφοσίωσή τους, αρκεί μια περίοδος χάριτος...

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> ΘΕΛΩ ΤΟ ΧΟΜΠΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΣΑΚΩΜΟΥΣ ΚΑΤΙΝΙΕΣ
> 
> 
> Δυστυχώς αυτό γίνεται μόνο για λίγες μέρες αφότου χτυπήσει κάποια τραγωδία μέλη του AWMN... 
> 
> Και ύστερα από λίγο καιρό ξανά τα ίδια. 
> 
> Ως φόρος τιμής στη μνήμη τους και στην όποια αφοσίωσή τους, αρκεί μια περίοδος χάριτος...


ΠΕΣ ΤΑ ΡΕ ΦΙΛΕ ΠΕΣ ΤΑ/.........../ΜΠΡΑΒΟ............ΚΙ ΑΣ ΜΗΝ ΣΕ ΞΕΡΩ......

----------


## NetTraptor

@nikpanGR:

Εχεις προβλημα...  ::

----------


## andreas

> Γι' αυτούς που έχουν μπεί πρόσφατα στο δίκτυο σημειώνω ότι ήμουν ιδρυτικό μέλος του σωματείου, δύο θητείες το υπηρέτησα από την θέση του μέλους της ΠΕ και τελικά ζήτησα την διαγραφή μου όταν διαπίστωσα ότι ο αγώνας σωματείο-σφαγείς είναι χαμένος από χέρι. 
> Έκτοτε συγχαίρω το εαυτό μου που δεν χρειάζεται πλέον να συγχρωτίζομαι με τέτοιας ποιότητας άτομα. Ετσι θα κάνει και κάθε άλλο λογικό άτομο, γι' αυτό και εκτιμώ ότι και η επόμενη διοίκηση θα είναι μία από τα ίδια.


Γι' αυτούς που έχουν μπεί πρόσφατα στο δίκτυο σημειώνω, με την σειρα μου, οτι δεν παραιτηθηκε για αυτο το λογο , ειχε απειλησει μελος του δικτυου με καταγγελια σε ΕΕΤΤ και φυσικα δεν νομιζω να υπαρχουν και πολλοι ανθωρποι που να θελουν λινκ μαζι του.

Επισης, στο φορουμ εχει plugin που σου κοβει επιλεκτικα ποστ απο καποιους users και συνηθως ποσταρει σε δικο του forum, και βαζει εδω το λινκ.


Πηγαινε ποσταρε στο forum μου σου και ασε μας ησυχο!
μην μας το παιζεις ο κ. Ηθικος και ο κ.ΕιμαιΚατι

----------


## nodas

θέλω να βάλω υποψηφιότητα για την Προεδρία με το νικηφόρο σχήμα το Kartel της τσ@ν@@@ θα περάσει. 

Σε ποιον δίνω λεφτά για συνδρομή για να είμαι ταμειακός εντάξει μέλος ??
το βρηκα

----------


## thalexan

> θέλω να βάλω υποψηφιότητα για την Προεδρία με το νικηφόρο σχήμα το Kartel της τσ@ν@@@ θα περάσει. 
> 
> Σε ποιον δίνω λεφτά για συνδρομή για να είμαι ταμειακός εντάξει μέλος ??


O ΔεΛάζ συμμετέχει στο σχήμα;  ::

----------


## nodas

θα κανω προτασεις γιατι πολυ War στο Awmn θελει και λιγο Love

----------


## nodas

Σοβαρα τωρα για διαλογο χωρις λογοκρισια στο forum του leechers

----------


## nikpanGR

> @nikpanGR:
> 
> Εχεις προβλημα...


ναι όντως είχα πρόβλημα με το καλώδιο του δικτύου...Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## noisyjohn

> MaUve αν μου ξαναπειράξεις τον noisy θα έχεις να κάνεις....με εμένα
> άκου εκεί τον άνθρωπο τι του λέει ο δεινόσαυρος...  
> 
> πέρα από την πλάκα... έχω βαρεθεί να βλέπω του μεν τους δε του ταδε και τους εκείνους να μπλέκουν "νεα" άτομα στο δίκτυο με της βλακείες και
> διαπροσωπικούς διαξιφισμούς του παρελθόντος... και 200 φορές. 
> 
> Καλά το επίπεδο μπηχτής είναι το κάτι άλλο... 
> 
> Μην μου ξενερώνεται το νέο αίμα του Δραcoul.   πάλι νηστικό θα μείνει το παιδί.





> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotirisk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από noisyjohn
> 
> ...






> (από το http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2 ... c&start=15 ) 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από noisyjohn
> 
> Ασχετο από άσχετο:
> Κάτι τέτοια βλέπω και η διάθεσή μου να γραφτώ στο σύλλογο κάθε μέρα λιγοστεύει.
> ...


Μάλλον πρόκειται για γενικότερες ερωτήσεις προς νέους ναυτιλόμενους στα πελάγη, άρα ήρθε η ώρα να απαντήσω:
Σαφώς και δεν πρόκειται να πέσω στην παγίδα της μπηχτής, μεγάλο παιδί είμαι, μοιραία κάποια στιγμή θα σχηματίσω δική μου άποψη. Και συγκεκριμένα:
1. *Δεν δίνεις τη σωστή διάσταση στο θέμα, αλλο το forum, άλλο ο σύλλογος*: Ναι, αλλά πόσο άλλο; Εκτός κι' αν στο forum πάσχουμε από διχασμό προσωπικότητας, ή αν ή τα εν οίκω μη εν δήμω... 
2. *Σε παγίδα που έχουν στήσει ώστε να ελέγχουν κάποιοι ...*  (έλεγχος; ) Αυτό ακριβώς φοβάμαι, έλεγχο! Μετά από μία κοπιαστική μέρα στο σύλλογο (από σφουγγαροδουλεία ή οτι άλλο), θα γυρνάει κανείς στο σπίτι με την ικανοποίηση οτι προσέφερε, δημιούργησε; ή θα ψάχνει για ανταλλακτικά εντέρων; Το να γυρίζει ένα θέμα σε ταμπαχανιώτικο είναι πολύ πολύ εύκολο (προσωπικά σαν παλιός συνδικαλιστής το έχω ζήσει χοντρά ..)

_Σαφώς και έχω θέση/φαντάζομαι τι περιμένω από το σύλλογο:_
1. *Περισσότερη* έρευνα και ανάλογες ομάδες. Στήσαμε BB, open source, MT, squid... Κάποια στιγμη προβλέπω να γίνονται όλα μία από τα ίδια (για μένα προσωπικά το βλέπω να έρχεται σε 1 χρόνο). Ανοίγουμε δρόμο για νέες προοπτικές; (μη μου πείτε οτι δεν μπορούμε, απ' οτι βλέπω στα flames το IQ είναι υψηλότατο  ::  )
2. Είμαστε *κοινότητα ερασιτεχνών*. Αυτό σημαίνει 2 πράγματα:Να κρατάς το χόμπυ σου στο καλύτερο δυνατό επίπεδο. Και χόμπυ είναι γιατί δεν έχουν θέση: marketing, profit expectation, επιλεκτικές στρατηγικές σκοπιμότητας.
Ενα σύλλογο με ένα + σε όσα αναπτύσσουν τα παιδιά της κοινότητας με προσωπική προσπάθεια (εκείνος ο κόμβος οδού Αμερικής σε τι κατάσταση είναι; )
3. *Σταθερά ανοικτό σύλλογο*. Ας πληρώσουμε κάτι παραπάνω σε συνδρομή οι μεγαλύτεροι. Θα ήθελα την δυνατότητα να βρίσκει όποιος έχει διάθεση να γίνει μέλος του awmn κάποιον να τον κατατοπίσει και να τον ενθαρύνει. Υπάρχουν παιδιά στη κοινότητα που έχουν ανάγκη από εργασία. 
4. Και *κυρίως* ένα σύλλογο που να μην χρειάζεται να πάρεις θέση αν κάτι δεν σε εκφράζει.
Πολλά ζητάω;

Αυτά τα ολίγα μου ήρθαν προς το παρόν

----------


## noisyjohn

Αντε και λίγη πλάκα ....



> ...
> Μην μου ξενερώνεται το νέο αίμα του Δραcoul.   πάλι νηστικό θα μείνει το παιδί.


Μπά, δεν νομίζω, σε κανένα μήνα θα έχω πετάξει το πρώτο δοντάκι ...  ::   ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> To έχουμε πει 1000 φορές αλλά αυτοί που δεν γνωρίζουν πρόσωπα και καταστάσεις δεν μπορούν εύκολα να το εντοπίσουν. Κάθε ένας από εμάς αναπτύσει τα δικά του φίλτρα με τον καιρό. Δυστυχώς όμως δεν ειναι εφικτό για κάποιον που επισκέπτεται το forum να γνωρίζει εξ'αρχής την προϊστορία του και τις αιώνιες κοντρες που υπάρχουν.Μάλιστα αρκετοί από εμάς μπορούν να στοιχηματίσουν άνετα από πριν για το ποια περίοδο θα δημιουργηθεί μπάχαλο στο forum
> 
> Υπενθυμίζω για τους νεώτερους:
>  Το 2003 προσπαθούσαμε να προσελκύσουμε μέλη στο Σύλλογο...
>  Το 2005 ... μέλη Συλλόγου / κόμβοι backbone ήταν πάνω από 50%, σήμερα είναι δεν είναι 25%...
>  Το 2006 έγινε Γ.Σ. με τη συμμετοχή λιγότερων από 25 άτομα...Και βέβαια, διώχνοντας τον πολύ κόσμο, μπορείς να ελέγξεις σε τέτοιες συνελεύσεις τα πράγματα πιο εύκολα...
>  Το 2007 ας είναι διαφορετικό από κάθε άλλη φορά.....
> 
> 
> ...


noisy σε βρίσκω σωστά σκεπτόμενο και με μεστο λόγο.Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω,και είμαι μέσα για την πρόταση σου για γραφεία ανοικτά σε όλους τους ενδιαφερόμενους όσο πιό πολύ είναι εφικτό.....θα προσέθετα περισσότερες ενέργειες σαν σύλλογος στον τεχνολογικό τομέα και διάχυση της πληροφορίας με κάθε τρόπο σε κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο,που σημαίνει προτάσεις,έργο,και όχι μόνο flames.....έχω πεί σε όλα τα παιδία ότι είμαι διαθέσιμος έχω προτάσεις και τρόπο υλοποίησης τους...έργο λοιπόν με σωστές προυποθέσεις και δυνατή βάση-βάσεις,ομαδικό παιχνίδι στην τεχνολογία με κάθε δυνατη προσφορά δεκτή από όλους....ΖΗΤΑΜΕ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΡΕ ΓΑΜΟΤΟ?????

----------


## nodas

noisyjohn +++
nickpan +++

εχουν γινει πολλες φορες οι συζητησεις αυτες αλλα κυβερναει η ολιγαρχια

με καραμελα το internet γινονταν οι εγγραφες στον συλλογο 

αλλα οπως βλεπετε οι Dsl εχουν πεσει σε χαμηλες τιμες  :: 

και σε χαμηλες τιμες ο αριθμος των μελων

----------


## argi

nikpanGR, μπορείς να βάλεις σωστά τα quotes ώστε να βγάζει νοημα το post..?

@rg!

----------


## noisyjohn

> noisyjohn +++
> nickpan +++
> 
> εχουν γινει πολλες φορες οι συζητησεις αυτες αλλα κυβερναει η ολιγαρχια
> 
> με καραμελα το internet γινονταν οι εγγραφες στον συλλογο 
> 
> αλλα οπως βλεπετε οι Dsl εχουν πεσει σε χαμηλες τιμες 
> 
> και σε χαμηλες τιμες ο αριθμος των μελων


δηλαδή το "ΗΜΑΣΤΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΕΡΑ" δεν πουλάει;  ::   :: 
(ADSLMbits/day) / (DSL cost) > (wΜbits/day)/(membership cost) σωστή η ανισότητα;  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> nikpanGR, μπορείς να βάλεις σωστά τα quotes ώστε να βγάζει νοημα το post..?
> 
> @rg!


done sorry...Αλλά τα quotes σε πείραξαν?Το νόημα είναι πιο σημαντικό από αυτά...νομίζω...Ακούει κανείς?

----------


## dti

Γι αυτό ελάτε ΟΛΟΙ στη Γ.Σ. και πάρτε την υπόθεση στα χέρια σας.

----------


## nikpanGR

AWMN Wind Stats 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Active Nodes: 1641
Total Nodes: 5368

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
No of Backbone Links: 643

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Number Of Active APs: 430

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Total Number of Links: 1902

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Active User Services: 486
Total User Services: 510 




> *Για να δούμε στην Γ.Σ πόσοι θα είναι φέτος?*

----------


## dti

Ξέχασες να αναφέρεις οτι τα μέλη του Συλλόγου με τέλος του 2006, ήταν μόνο 147 αν δεν κάνω λάθος...
Για να πάρει μέρος στη Γ.Σ. κάποιος πρέπει να είναι ταμειακώς εντάξει...
Για να δούμε πόσοι λοιπόν θα ανανεώσουν τη συνδρομή τους και πόσα νέα μέλη θα εγγραφούν...

----------


## sotirisk

> Ξέχασες να αναφέρεις οτι τα μέλη του Συλλόγου με τέλος του 2006, ήταν μόνο 147 αν δεν κάνω λάθος...
> Για να πάρει μέρος στη Γ.Σ. κάποιος πρέπει να είναι ταμειακώς εντάξει...
> Για να δούμε πόσοι λοιπόν θα ανανεώσουν τη συνδρομή τους και πόσα νέα μέλη θα εγγραφούν...


Δεν μπορεί να γραφτεί άμα τη εμφανίσει?

----------


## papashark

Και στο τέλος του 2005, πάλι κάπου τόσοι ήταν.

Και στο τέλος του 2004 νομίζω ότι και πάλι τόσοι ήταν.....

Κοινώς 2-3 χρόνια οι ρυθμοί του δικτύου εκτινάσσονται, ενώ ο σύλλογος παραμένει σταθερός...

Αν δείτε και πόσοι αποφασίζουν να μην ανανεώσουν την συνδρομή τους στον σύλλογο (ταμειακώς μη εντάξει μέλη), θα δείτε και πόσοι απογοητεύτηκαν από τον σύλλογο....


Κοινώς ο σύλλογος έχει αποτύχει σε μεγάλο βαθμό, και επειδή δεν έχει αποτύχει η αρχική ιδέα αλλά έχει αποτύχει το ΔΣ και συγκεκριμένοι άνθρωποι, όπως έχουν αποτύχει και ιδέες και ο σκοπός που ήθελαν να μετατρέψουν τον σύλλογο, θα πρότεινα σε όσους διοικούν τώρα τον σύλλογο να πάνε σπίτι τους, μαζί με τους αγαπητούς admins (καθότι η παραβίαση των προσωπικών μηνυμάτων είναι βαρύ ποινικό αδίκημα), μαζί και όσοι είχαν αυτές τις παλαβές ιδέες που ο κόσμος δεν εκτίμησε. Και απευθύνομαι εκτός από το ΔΣ/admins, και στους παρατρεχάμενους του σκυλοκαφέ αμπελοκήπων, και στον Dti, στον acoul, katsaros, και διάφορα άλλα φιντάνια.

Ας έρθει νέος κόσμος, με νέες ιδέες, καθαρός, φρέσκος, ορεξάτος, να οδηγήσουν τον σύλλογο, ειδαλλιώς ας αλλάξουν όνομα στον σύλλογο (Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο Αμπελοκήπων), και ας πάνε στην ευχή του Θεού, αλλά μακριά από εμάς  ::

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Ξέχασες να αναφέρεις οτι τα μέλη του Συλλόγου με τέλος του 2006, ήταν μόνο 147 αν δεν κάνω λάθος...
> Για να πάρει μέρος στη Γ.Σ. κάποιος πρέπει να είναι ταμειακώς εντάξει...
> Για να δούμε πόσοι λοιπόν θα ανανεώσουν τη συνδρομή τους και πόσα νέα μέλη θα εγγραφούν...
> 
> 
> Δεν μπορεί να γραφτεί άμα τη εμφανίσει?


Όχι, προβλέπεται οτι πρέπει να εγκριθεί η αίτησή του, κάτι που θα γίνει για όλους όσοι προλάβουν την τελευταία συνδρίαση του Δ.Σ., 3 ημέρες πριν τη Γ.Σ.
Επομένως, για να γίνει ξεκάθαρο: εγγραφές μέχρι και 7/2/2007 για όσους ενδιαφέρονται να πάρουν στη Γ.Σ. ως νέα μέλη του Συλλόγου.

----------


## JollyRoger

+κλειδωμένο "συλλογικό" forum <=> γουρούνι στο σακί!  :: 

(προσωπική πάντα άποψη)

----------


## MAuVE

> .... Το να γυρίζει ένα θέμα σε *ταμπαχανιώτικο*...


Δεν την έχω ξανακούσει την έκφραση αυτή. 

Ξέρει κανείς από που προέρχεται (Κρητική μήπως ;).

Μοιάζει σαν να είχε συμβεί κάτι στα Χανιά (βεντέτα ίσως ;) και έμεινε παροιμιώδης ;

----------


## dti

> +κλειδωμένο "συλλογικό" forum <=> γουρούνι στο σακί! 
> 
> (προσωπική πάντα άποψη)


Από την "κίνηση" που έχει το συγκεκριμένο forum, φαίνεται οτι ειλικρινά δεν χάνεις τίποτε, μα τίποτε, εντελώς μα τίποτε...
Ειλικρινά, στην πραγματικότητα ΔΕΝ στεκει αυτό σαν επιχείρημα... όσο κι αν σου φαίνεται απίστευτο κι όμως ισχύει...

Αλλού είναι το θέμα: κατάχρηση εξουσίας και αδιαφάνεια από αυτούς που κατέλαβαν κάποια θέση ή έλεγχος και πλήρης διαφάνεια σε όλα τα επίπεδα ώστε να επανέλθει η εμπιστοσύνη του κόσμου τόσο στην έννοια "Σύλλογος" όσο και στην ευρύτερη έννοια "κοινότητα";

Αποφασίστε. Η ευκαιρία υπάρχει (Γ.Σ. 11/2/2007) και είναι στο χέρι σας να την εκμεταλλευθείτε ώστε ο κάθε κατεργάρης να πάει στον πάγκο του...

----------


## maxfuels

Εχω 10 ψηφοφόρους δικούς μου. Με 200 ευρά ψηφίζουν αυτόν που θέλετε  ::  Ακούω προσφορές  ::   ::  Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες κατόπιν συνάντησης... Απαγορεύονται κάμερες - μαγνητόφωνα και οτιδήποτε αλλο μέσο θεωρηθεί υποπτο για κατασκοπεία. 

*ΣΟΥΠΕΡ ΠΡΟΣΦΟΡΑ !*

Με 300 ευρά αναλαμβάνω και Τραμπουκισμούς + Ξυλοφόρτωμα δεκτες και πιστωτικές κάρτες !  ::  Δωρεάν οι Μάρτυρες Υπεράσπισης

----------


## Acinonyx

Ψηφίστε dti:

Για ένα Σύλλογο που θα ακούει και θα εκφράζει τις επιθυμίες του δικτύου[/*:m:fd6fe]Για ένα Σύλλογο που θα προσφέρει πραγματική υποστήριξη[/*:m:fd6fe]Για ένα Σύλλογο που θα φροντίζει για την ανάπτυξη του δικτύου με έργα[/*:m:fd6fe]Για ένα Σύλλογο με διάφανες και ανοιχτές διαδικασίες για ΟΛΟΥΣ[/*:m:fd6fe]Για ένα Σύλλογο που ξέρει τι θέλει, ξέρει τι ζητά...[/*:m:fd6fe]

----------


## xaotikos

> Με 300 ευρά αναλαμβάνω και Τραμπουκισμούς + Ξυλοφόρτωμα δεκτες και πιστωτικές κάρτες !  Δωρεάν οι Μάρτυρες Υπεράσπισης


Χαλάς την πιάτσα...η ταρίφα είναι 400 +χαρτόσημο +ΦΠΑ 17.5% (είναι εισαγωγής οι τραμπούκοι και μας έρχονται με άλλο φπα).

----------


## maxfuels

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από maxfuels
> 
> Με 300 ευρά αναλαμβάνω και Τραμπουκισμούς + Ξυλοφόρτωμα δεκτες και πιστωτικές κάρτες !  Δωρεάν οι Μάρτυρες Υπεράσπισης
> 
> 
> Χαλάς την πιάτσα...η ταρίφα είναι 400 +χαρτόσημο +ΦΠΑ 17.5% (είναι εισαγωγής οι τραμπούκοι και μας έρχονται με άλλο φπα).


Κοιτα λόγω γνωριμιών θα κανουμε ενα σκόντο. Ετσι και αλλιώς ανήκουμε στο ίδιο Αδελφάτο


 ::   ::   ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> +κλειδωμένο "συλλογικό" forum <=> γουρούνι στο σακί! 
> 
> (προσωπική πάντα άποψη)
> 
> 
> Από την "κίνηση" που έχει το συγκεκριμένο forum, φαίνεται οτι ειλικρινά δεν χάνεις τίποτε, μα τίποτε, εντελώς μα τίποτε...
> Ειλικρινά, στην πραγματικότητα ΔΕΝ στεκει αυτό σαν επιχείρημα... όσο κι αν σου φαίνεται απίστευτο κι όμως ισχύει...


αν αυτό ισχύει, τότε κατά την άποψή μου, κακώς παραμένει κλειδωμένο γιατί μου δίνει δικαίωμα να σκεφτώ αυτό που είπα. 
Ειδικά αν δεν κρύβει κάποιο τρελό μυστικό.... τόσες προτάσεις ακούστηκαν πρόσφατα σχετικά με το ΓΙΑΤΙ να ανοίξει το "συλλογικό" κομμάτι, έστω εν όψη εκλογών... ούτε απάντηση δεν είδα που να λέει γιατί πρέπει να είναι κλειδωμένο.... πόσο μάλλον κίνηση ξεκλειδώματος.....





> Αλλού είναι το θέμα: κατάχρηση εξουσίας και αδιαφάνεια από αυτούς που κατέλαβαν κάποια θέση ή έλεγχος και πλήρης διαφάνεια σε όλα τα επίπεδα ώστε να επανέλθει η εμπιστοσύνη του κόσμου τόσο στην έννοια "Σύλλογος" όσο και στην ευρύτερη έννοια "κοινότητα";
> 
> Αποφασίστε. Η ευκαιρία υπάρχει (Γ.Σ. 11/2/2007) και είναι στο χέρι σας να την εκμεταλλευθείτε ώστε ο κάθε κατεργάρης να πάει στον πάγκο του...


εγώ αφού συμφωνώ οτι με το παρών καθεστώς δεν φταίνε τα άτομα, πιθανότατα θα ξαναγινότανε και με άλλα.... άρα θα φταίει το καθεστώς....

το καθεστώς (αυτή τη στιγμή απ' οτι χαζά συμπεραίνω) είναι πολύ όμορφα αυτο-ανακυκλονώμενο.... (βλέπε γουρούνι στο σακι που είπα παραπάνω).... άρα κατ'εμέ η λύση είναι στο να ΜΗΝ πληρώσει ΚΑΝΕΙΣ που δεν τον εκφράζει το "πλήρωσε για να 'χεις άποψη"....

εξ άλλου.... στο καταστατικό λέει περι συνδρομής οτι "δύναται να είναι συμβολική"... άρα αποφασίζει ο σύλλογος αν θέλει και ποιους θέλει να έχει μέσα, ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΑ χρημάτων (εφόσον το θέλει)

Γιατί δεν κάνει την κίνηση ο σύλλογος να θέσει ότι συνδρομή = 0, ελάτε γιατι ΕΣΑΣ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ, όχι τη συνδρομή σας (αντί για πληρώστε πρώτα, ελάτε μετα)....?? Και αφού μαζέυτούνε καμμια 500-700αριά άτομα, ΤΟΤΕ να γίνει ψηφοφορία για το ύψος και την ύπαρξη συνδρομής?!

Καχύποπτα τα βρίσκω όλα αυτά...  ::

----------


## nvak

> ...το καθεστώς (αυτή τη στιγμή απ' οτι χαζά συμπεραίνω) είναι πολύ όμορφα αυτο-ανακυκλονώμενο.... (βλέπε γουρούνι στο σακι που είπα παραπάνω).... άρα κατ'εμέ η λύση είναι στο να ΜΗΝ πληρώσει ΚΑΝΕΙΣ που δεν τον εκφράζει το "πλήρωσε για να 'χεις άποψη"....
> 
> εξ άλλου.... στο καταστατικό λέει περι συνδρομής οτι "δύναται να είναι συμβολική"... άρα αποφασίζει ο σύλλογος αν θέλει και ποιους θέλει να έχει μέσα, ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΑ χρημάτων (εφόσον το θέλει)
> 
> Γιατί δεν κάνει την κίνηση ο σύλλογος να θέσει ότι συνδρομή = 0, ελάτε γιατι ΕΣΑΣ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ, όχι τη συνδρομή σας (αντί για πληρώστε πρώτα, ελάτε μετα)....?? Και αφού μαζέυτούνε καμμια 500-700αριά άτομα, ΤΟΤΕ να γίνει ψηφοφορία για το ύψος και την ύπαρξη συνδρομής?!
> 
> Καχύποπτα τα βρίσκω όλα αυτά...


Κάπου έχεις χάσει την άκρη. 
Η ουσιαστική απόφαση για το να γραφείς στο Σύλλογο δεν είναι αν έχεις διαθέσιμα τα 50€. Δεν είναι συνδρομή περιοδικού. 
Η απόφαση είναι στο αν διαθέτεις χρόνο και όρεξη να ασχοληθείς με το δίκτυο και την οργάνωσή του.
Υπάρχουν πολλά που μπορούν να γίνουν με κοινή προσπάθεια, αλλά χρειάζονται εθελοντές.
Δυστυχώς δεν αρκεί μόνο η συνδρομή, ούτε είναι απο μόνη της κάτι το σημαντικό....

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από noisyjohn
> 
>  .... Το να γυρίζει ένα θέμα σε *ταμπαχανιώτικο*...
> 
> 
> Δεν την έχω ξανακούσει την έκφραση αυτή. 
> 
> Ξέρει κανείς από που προέρχεται (Κρητική μήπως .
> 
> Μοιάζει σαν να είχε συμβεί κάτι στα Χανιά (βεντέτα ίσως  και έμεινε παροιμιώδης ;


Περίφημοι μεταξύ πολλών αμανέδων ήταν ο Ταμπαχανιώτικος και ο Σμυρνιώτικος. Συνήθως η μακρόσυρτη αυτή εισαγωγή των αμανέδων συντονίζει τα συναισθήματα, τη διάθεση και τη προετοιμασία του ψυχικού κλίματος της ομήγυρης ......
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%91%CE% ... E%AD%CF%82

xε χε....

----------


## PIT

> Ας έρθει νέος κόσμος, με νέες ιδέες, καθαρός, φρέσκος, ορεξάτος, να οδηγήσουν τον σύλλογο, ειδαλλιώς ας αλλάξουν όνομα στον σύλλογο (Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο Αμπελοκήπων), και ας πάνε στην ευχή του Θεού, αλλά μακριά από εμάς Razz


Νομιζετε (γενικα μιλαω) οτι με αυτους τους διαξιφισμους, τις σποντες, τα μαλωματα, το θαψιμο, και η αντιμετωπιση παλιων προς νεους που μπαινουν για πρωτη φορα στο forum (με το πρωτο post αρχιζουν ενα καταιγισμοαπο σχολια "γιατι δεν διαβασες αυτο ή το αλλο,και τα θελεις ετοιμα, και το ενα και το αλλο κτλ") θα μπει νεος κοσμος στον συλλογο???  ::   ::  
Αυτη δεν ειναι αντιμετοπιση, αλλα και ο αλλος να εχει νεες ιδεες, να ειναι καθαρος κτλ οπως λες πιο πανω, δεν ερχεται. Ειναι φυσιολογικο πιστευεω.

Να και μια απαντηση απο εναν νεο που μπηκε και εφυγε απογοητευμενος...




> Ευχαριστώ για τον καφέ και τον tripkaos, επειδή είναι οι μόνοι εδώ μέσα που προσπαθούν να βοηθήσουν τα νέα μέλη. Δυστυχώς όμως η γενική εικόνα από την συμπεριφορά των υπολοίπων που μόνο παρατηρήσεις ξέρουν να κάνουν για τους δικούς τους λόγους που μόνο αυτοί ξέρουν σπιλώνουν το όραμα του open source.
> Καλό θα είναι να μπείτε σε κάποιο ξένο forum για να δείτε ότι υπάρχει καλύτερη αντιμετώπιση είτε αφορά νέους χρήστες είτε για οποιοδήποτε τεχνικό πρόβλημα.
> Εδώ μέσα ένιωσα σαν ζητιάνος περιμένοντας μια απάντηση που ποτέ δεν ήρθε διαβάζοντας 160 σελίδες post.
> Επομένως δεν θέλω να σπαταλήσω άλλο τον χρόνο μου για να βρεθώ στο τέλος συνδεμένος στο ασύρματο δίκτυο με όλο αυτόν τον κόσμο που τελικά δεν ξέρω για ποιο λόγο είναι εδώ μέσα.
> Εγώ ήθελα να προσφέρω όσο μπορούσα με τις όσες γνώσεις έχω είτε στον τομέα του software είτε του hardware.
> Έυχομαι καλό κουράγιο και καλή συνέχεια σε όσους έχουν πραγματική αντίληψη του τι σημαίνει ασύρματο δίκτυο με όλα όσα αυτό συνεπάγεται, και ξέρω ότι είναι πολόί και ότι πραγματικά κάνουν σημαντική δουλειά εδώ μέσα.
> Συνεχίστε την προσπάθεια και πραγματικά θα ξαναπροσπαθήσω όταν δω ότι τα πράγματα έχουν φτιάξει.


Αυτη ειναι δυστυχως η κατασταση πως εχει....

 ::  Δυστυχως...

----------


## JollyRoger

> Κάπου έχεις χάσει την άκρη. 
> Η ουσιαστική απόφαση για το να γραφείς στο Σύλλογο δεν είναι αν έχεις διαθέσιμα τα 50€. Δεν είναι συνδρομή περιοδικού. 
> Η απόφαση είναι στο αν διαθέτεις χρόνο και όρεξη να ασχοληθείς με το δίκτυο και την οργάνωσή του.
> Υπάρχουν πολλά που μπορούν να γίνουν με κοινή προσπάθεια, αλλά χρειάζονται εθελοντές.
> Δυστυχώς δεν αρκεί μόνο η συνδρομή, ούτε είναι απο μόνη της κάτι το σημαντικό....


ίσως να την έχω χάσει την άκρη, αλλά πώς? Η μόνη εικόνα που έχω είναι απο εδώ ουσιαστικά(!)....

Εσύ πώς βρίσκεις σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενά σου περί συνδρομής, το φαίνόμενο "κλειδωμένο" forum καθώς και το "πλήρωσε πρώτα, συζητάμε μετά"??

Εγώ βάζω αρχική προυπόθεση πάνω απο κάθε άλλη τα 50-70ευρώ?!

Φταίω εγώ που αποπροσανατολίζομαι (αν δεχτώ οτι έτσι είναι)?

Κι ακριβώς επειδή δίνω βάση στο περι εθελοντισμού που αναφέρεις, είναι που μου χτυπάει άσχημα το "αγόρασε άποψη", προκαταβολικά κιόλας(!)...

----------


## socrates

Βασίλη (pit) , συμφωνώ μαζί σου ότι το forum του awmn δεν είναι και το πιο φιλικό που μπορείς να βρεις. Αν κάποιος όμως ακολουθήσει 1-2 βασικούς κανόνες μπορεί να βρει βοήθεια πέρα από κάθε προσδοκία.

Η λέξη κλειδί είναι το φιλτράρισμα. Να μπορείς να κρατάς τα καλά και να ρίχνεις στον κάδο τα άχρηστα. Αυτό ισχύει και στα posts που αφορούν τον Σύλλογο όπου υπάρχει ισχυρή τάση να μετατρέπεται το forum σε Λαϊκό Δικαστήριο. Αν το καταφέρεις αυτό (δεν είναι εύκολο) τότε θα διαπιστώσεις και ο ίδιος ότι αξίζει η όποια ενασχόληση.

----------


## PIT

> Βασίλη (pit) , συμφωνώ μαζί σου ότι το forum του awmn δεν είναι και το πιο φιλικό που μπορείς να βρεις. Αν κάποιος όμως ακολουθήσει 1-2 βασικούς κανόνες μπορεί να βρει βοήθεια πέρα από κάθε προσδοκία.
> 
> Η λέξη κλειδί είναι το φιλτράρισμα. Να μπορείς να κρατάς τα καλά και να ρίχνεις στον κάδο τα άχρηστα. Αυτό ισχύει και στα posts που αφορούν τον Σύλλογο όπου υπάρχει ισχυρή τάση να μετατρέπεται το forum σε Λαϊκό Δικαστήριο. Αν το καταφέρεις αυτό (δεν είναι εύκολο) τότε θα διαπιστώσεις και ο ίδιος ότι αξίζει η όποια ενασχόληση.


Σε αυτο εχεις απολυτό δικαιο Σωκρατη.
Για καποιον που εχει καποιο διαστημα μεσα στο forum και ξερει να φιλτραρει πραγματα και καταστασεις, καλως, ομως για εναν νεο που θα δει ολα αυτα που προανεφερα πιο πανω θα του κακοφανουν οπως τον SMURF8080 που με τα λεγομενα καποιων τον απέπεμψαν δυστυχως.

Πιστευω οτι πρεπει να βελτιωθει παρα πολυ η εικονα και η συμπεριφορα καποιων προς τους νεους, γιατι ειναι αυτο που φαινεται και μας αντιπροσωπεύει και σαν ατομα αλλα και σαν κοινότητα  ::

----------


## dti

> Γιατί δεν κάνει την κίνηση ο σύλλογος να θέσει ότι συνδρομή = 0, ελάτε γιατι ΕΣΑΣ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ, όχι τη συνδρομή σας (αντί για πληρώστε πρώτα, ελάτε μετα)....?? Και αφού μαζέυτούνε καμμια 500-700αριά άτομα, ΤΟΤΕ να γίνει ψηφοφορία για το ύψος και την ύπαρξη συνδρομής?!
> 
> Καχύποπτα τα βρίσκω όλα αυτά...


Κάτι παρόμοιο μ΄αυτό που λες έχει γίνει ουσιαστικά στο παρελθόν, όταν πάλι διαφωνούσαμε για το ύψος της εγγραφής και της ετήσιας συνδρομής κι αν θα έπρεπε να πληρωθούν προκαταβολικά για να συμμετάσχει κάποιος στην 1η Γ.Σ. (Ιανουάριος του 2004). Για να βγούμε από το αδιέξοδο, τα ιδρυτικά και μόνο μέλη, σε μια mini Γ.Σ. τον Δεκέμβριο του 2003, αποφάσισαν, δια πλειοψηφίας, να ορίσουν το ποσό της εγγραφής σε 20 ευρώ και να μην πληρώσει κανείς εγγραφή προκειμένου να πάρει μέρος στην 1η Γ.Σ. 
Απλά έπρεπε κάθε ενδιαφερόμενος να είναι κάπως γνωστός (να προταθεί από 2 ιδρυτικά μέλη). Όντως έτσι έγινε και όλοι όσοι εκδήλωσαν ενδιαφέρον να πάρουν μέρος, προτάθηκαν τελικά από 2 ιδρυτικά μέλη και στην πράξη δεν υπήρξε κανένα πρόβλημα ή παράπονο σ΄αυτόν τον τομέα. 
Μαζεύτηκαν λοιπόν κάπου 55-60 άτομα έτσι. Μεταξύ αυτών υπήρχαν και άτομα που από τότε δεν ξαναπάτησαν το πόδι τους όχι μόνο στο Σύλλογο αλλά ούτε καν στο δίκτυο... Έτσι, κάποιες σημαντικές (καθοριστικές) αποφάσεις που ισχύουν μέχρι και τώρα δρομολογήθηκαν με βάση την παρουσία και τη ψήφο κάποιων που δεν ξανα-ασχολήθηκαν με το awmn. 
To Δ.Σ. που προέκυψε τότε είχε την εντολή από τη Γ.Σ. να αποφασίσει για το ύψος της ετήσιας συνδρομής. Προσωπικά είχα προτείνει το ποσό των 15 ευρώ για φοιτητές-φαντάρους και 30 ευρώ για τους υπόλοιπους. Δυστυχώς επικράτησε η άποψη να οριστεί η συνδρομή στα 30 και στα 50 ευρώ αντίστοιχα...
Βέβαια τότε εκ παραδρομής στο Καταστατικό υπήρχαν κι άλλα εμπόδια για να μπορεί να πάρει άμεσα μέρος στις εκλογές κάποιο νέο μέλος και τρομάξαμε να ξεμπλέξουμε με αλλαγή του Καταστατικού στο σημείο αυτό...
Όλα αυτά αποθάρρυναν αρκετά μέλη του (υπό δημιουργία) δικτύου να γίνουν και μέλη του Συλλόγου...

Τέσπα, το γεγονός είναι οτι κάποιοι πάντοτε ΔΕΝ ήθελαν ανοιχτό Σύλλογο για όλους... 
Το γνωστό διαίρει και βασίλευε... ::  
Ήταν μάλιστα αρκετά πονηροί και οργανωμένοι ώστε να βάλουν δικά τους άτομα σε κάποιες θέσεις κλειδιά (φαντάζεστε ποιες...  ::  ) ώστε να γίνεται αυτό που ήθελαν και τους εξυπηρετούσε. 

Όπως όμως ανατράπηκαν τα σχέδιά τους κάποτε, έτσι θα γίνει και τώρα με τη νέα κλίκα που καταδυναστεύει το Σύλλογο.

26 και σήμερα!

----------


## socrates

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> Βασίλη (pit) , συμφωνώ μαζί σου ότι το forum του awmn δεν είναι και το πιο φιλικό που μπορείς να βρεις. Αν κάποιος όμως ακολουθήσει 1-2 βασικούς κανόνες μπορεί να βρει βοήθεια πέρα από κάθε προσδοκία.
> 
> Η λέξη κλειδί είναι το φιλτράρισμα. Να μπορείς να κρατάς τα καλά και να ρίχνεις στον κάδο τα άχρηστα. Αυτό ισχύει και στα posts που αφορούν τον Σύλλογο όπου υπάρχει ισχυρή τάση να μετατρέπεται το forum σε Λαϊκό Δικαστήριο. Αν το καταφέρεις αυτό (δεν είναι εύκολο) τότε θα διαπιστώσεις και ο ίδιος ότι αξίζει η όποια ενασχόληση.
> 
> 
> Σε αυτο εχεις απολυτό δικαιο Σωκρατη.
> Για καποιον που εχει καποιο διαστημα μεσα στο forum και ξερει να φιλτραρει πραγματα και καταστασεις, καλως, ομως για εναν νεο που θα δει ολα αυτα που προανεφερα πιο πανω θα του κακοφανουν οπως τον SMURF8080 που με τα λεγομενα καποιων τον απέπεμψαν δυστυχως.
> ...


Για να μαθαίνουν οι νεότεροι και να θυμούνται οι παλιότεροι!
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?...ighlight=posts

Υ.Γ. Δαμιανέ κάνε λίγο κράτει στα posts (>50 σε μία μέρα)

----------


## dti

> Υ.Γ. Δαμιανέ κάνε λίγο κράτει στα posts (>50 σε μία μέρα)


Μόλις θα εμφανιστούν στο forum οι admins να δώσουν εξηγήσεις, τότε θα κάνω "κράτει"... 

Αντε, 25 και σήμερα...

----------


## JollyRoger

> Για να μαθαίνουν οι νεότεροι και να θυμούνται οι παλιότεροι!
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?...ighlight=posts


η σποντίτσα που συνιστά το hightlight "posts" ήταν απαραίτητη?  ::

----------


## john70

> Αντε, 25 και σήμερα...


25 και σήμερα ?????

και εγώ σε είχα για "καραβανά" 

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> Για να μαθαίνουν οι νεότεροι και να θυμούνται οι παλιότεροι!
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?...ighlight=posts
> 
> 
> η σποντίτσα που συνιστά το hightlight "posts" ήταν απαραίτητη?


Με 30 δικά σου posts σε μία μέρα είναι λογικό να αναρωτιέσαι αν το highlights=posts ήταν σπόντα που αναφερόταν σε σένα. Eίσαι νέος αρκετά ώστε να καταλάβεις ότι αυτή την πρακτική την ακολούθησαν και την ακολουθούν και άλλα άτομα στο forum. Υπάρχουν σοβαρές απόψεις ατόμων που κάνουν 1-2 posts την ημέρα και χάνονται μέσα στα άλλα επαναλαμβανόμενα posts γιατί πολύ απλά κάποιοι θεωρούν ότι η άποψη τους έχει μεγαλύτερη σημασία και πρέπει να την επαναλαμβάνουν μέχρι να την εμπεδώσουμε. Καλημέρα!!!!

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> Κάπου έχεις χάσει την άκρη. 
> Η ουσιαστική απόφαση για το να γραφείς στο Σύλλογο δεν είναι αν έχεις διαθέσιμα τα 50€. Δεν είναι συνδρομή περιοδικού. 
> Η απόφαση είναι στο αν διαθέτεις χρόνο και όρεξη να ασχοληθείς με το δίκτυο και την οργάνωσή του.
> Υπάρχουν πολλά που μπορούν να γίνουν με κοινή προσπάθεια, αλλά χρειάζονται εθελοντές.
> Δυστυχώς δεν αρκεί μόνο η συνδρομή, ούτε είναι απο μόνη της κάτι το σημαντικό....
> 
> 
> ...


γιατί δεν μπαίνεις στο Δ.Σ. να τα φτιάξεις όλα αυτά και άλλα ...  ::  καμ ον νάο ... !!! ο Μπους φταίει ή αυτοί που δεν μπήκαν στον κόπο να ψηφίσουν κάτι καλύτερο ??? πολύ κλάμα και πιστωτική βρε παιδί μου ... τι έγινε το DNA του Κολοκοτρώνη ωρέ αδέρφια ... ??

----------


## gadgetakias

Τελικά, σε ένα thread με τίτλο "Δηλώσεις Υποψηφίων" γιατί μιλάνε μόνο όσοι ψηφίζουν και όχι οι υποψήφιοι;

Εκτός από τον dti που λόγω έλλειψης όπως έχω τονίσει υπάρχει μεγάλος κίνδυνος να βγει ("αποφράδα μέρα" copytheft john69), έχουμε κανέναν άλλο;

Κανείς ρε παιδιά; Ολοι με τις πέτρες στα χέρια και κανένας με ασπίδα;

----------


## Valis

> ο Μπους φταίει ή αυτοί που δεν μπήκαν στον κόπο να ψηφίσουν κάτι καλύτερο ???


Αλέξανδρε έχεις περάσει καμμιά βόλτα από την υπερδύναμη να δεις τι σοϊ άνθρωποι ψηφίζουν;

----------


## acoul

> Για να μαθαίνουν οι νεότεροι και να θυμούνται οι παλιότεροι!
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?...ighlight=posts
> 
> Υ.Γ. Δαμιανέ κάνε λίγο κράτει στα posts (>50 σε μία μέρα)


είναι εύκολο να μπερδέψουμε την αδιαφορία με τη σοβαροφάνεια ... εξάλλου αυτός που γράφει 1-2 post το μήνα το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι διαβάζει και 1-2 post το πολύ το μήνα ... θα μπορούσαμε να επαναφέρουμε το μέτρο των 7 post την μέρα που θα έκανε πιο περιεκτικά τα post από τους θερμούς του αθλήματος και είχε εφαρμοστεί παλαιότερα, μου διαφεύγει ποιός το είχε προτείνει αρχικά ...




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ο Μπους φταίει ή αυτοί που δεν μπήκαν στον κόπο να ψηφίσουν κάτι καλύτερο ???
> 
> 
> Αλέξανδρε έχεις περάσει καμμιά βόλτα από την υπερδύναμη να δεις τι σοϊ άνθρωποι ψηφίζουν;


δεν είναι κακά παιδιά τα Αμερικανάκια, απλά οι περισσότεροι δεν το βασανίζουν πολύ το όλο θέμα ...

----------


## nikpanGR

Aπ ότι έχω καταλάβει και εγώ το forum είναι το παιχνιδάκι 10-20 ατόμων να λύσουν τις προσωπικές ηλίθιες διαφορές τους.

Είμαι ένα χρόνο εδώ και έχω γνωρίσει αξιόλογα άτομα μέσα στον σύλλογο και έξω από αυτόν (εννοώ άτομα πού δεν ασχολούνται με τα flames και δεν μπαίνουν στην διαδικασία της αντιπαράθεσης ή δεν είναι καν γραμμένοι στον σύλλογο γι αυτούς τους λόγους).

Το νέο ΔΣ θα πρέπει να κάνει κάτι να φέρει αυτούς τους ανθρώπους πιο κοντά του εάν θέλει να θεωρείται επιτυχημένο.

Και στο κάτω κάτω κανείς δεν θέλει να είναι με τα lexotanil στην τσέπη όταν έρχεται στον σύλλογο.

Σκεφτόμουν σοβαρά να δηλώσω συμμετοχή υποψηφιότητας στο ΔΣ αλλά με σταματούν τα προηγούμενα έτη και τα posts πού έχω διαβάσει.

Η αχαριστία και η έπαρση μαζί με την ειρωνική διάθεση ορισμένων είναι κάτι πού με εκνευρίζει αφάνταστα,και δεν βλέπω τον λόγο γιατί να τα περάσω αυτά και στο κάτω κάτω δεν έχω και τίποτα να κερδίσω ουσιαστικά ούτε ηθικά ούτε υλικά.

Αποφάσισα λοιπόν να μείνω μόνο θεατής στο θέατρο του παραλόγου που λέγεται ΔΣ και να συνεχίσω το hobby μου ανεπηρέαστος από όλα αυτά πού λέγονται και γίνονται στον σύλλογο.

Να φτιάχνω τα link μου,να βοηθάω όπου μπορώ τα νέα παιδιά που θέλουν να ασχοληθούν με τα ασύρματα δίκτυα,να κάνω τους πειραματισμούς μου,όταν έχω την δυνατότητα να βοηθώ και κοινωφελείς οργανισμούς (γράφε Χαμόγελο του Παιδιού) να ξεσκάω βρε γ@μοτο με έναν τρόπο πιο δημιουργικό, παρά να μπαίνω στην διαδικασία να απαντώ σε posts τα οποία έχουν ως μόνο λόγο ύπαρξης το κάρφωμα και τη διαμάχη(Πράγμα το οποίο μέχρι σήμερα λανθασμένα έκανα).

Μην απορήσετε λοιπόν αν δείτε και μειώνονται τα post που κάνω, δεν έχω κάτι με κανέναν προσωπικά,απλά θέλω να διαφυλάξω το hobby μου,να παραμείνει hobby και να το κάνω όποτε εγώ γουστάρω και όπως μ αρέσει και το έχω φανταστεί.

Και στο κάτω κάτω θα κάνω και οικονομία στον σκληρό δίσκο του AWMN,o οποίος απ ότι έχω μάθει είναι και μικρός........

Αυτά από εμένα..... ευχαριστώ για την υπομονή σας να διαβάσετε αυτό το μήνυμα.
NIKPANGR-1965

----------


## sotirisk

> Τελικά, σε ένα thread με τίτλο "Δηλώσεις Υποψηφίων" γιατί μιλάνε μόνο όσοι ψηφίζουν και όχι οι υποψήφιοι;


Μέχρι τώρα έχω καταλάβει ότι θα βάλουν dti και nikpan_gr.
Από τα συμφραζόμενα αυτό προκύπτει.

Αν βλέπετε τίποτα άλλο πείτε το μη μου μείνουν και οι πέτρες στο χέρι.

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gadgetakias
> 
> Τελικά, σε ένα thread με τίτλο "Δηλώσεις Υποψηφίων" γιατί μιλάνε μόνο όσοι ψηφίζουν και όχι οι υποψήφιοι;
> 
> 
> Μέχρι τώρα έχω καταλάβει ότι θα βάλουν dti και nikpan_gr.
> Από τα συμφραζόμενα αυτό προκύπτει.
> 
> Αν βλέπετε τίποτα άλλο πείτε το μη μου μείνουν και οι πέτρες στο χέρι.


sotirisk --> γιατί το hellug πρέπει να είναι παντού !!

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gadgetakias
> 
> Τελικά, σε ένα thread με τίτλο "Δηλώσεις Υποψηφίων" γιατί μιλάνε μόνο όσοι ψηφίζουν και όχι οι υποψήφιοι;
> 
> 
> Μέχρι τώρα έχω καταλάβει ότι θα βάλουν dti και nikpan_gr.
> Από τα συμφραζόμενα αυτό προκύπτει.
> 
> Αν βλέπετε τίποτα άλλο πείτε το μη μου μείνουν και οι πέτρες στο χέρι.


όχι εγώ δεν θα βάλω υποψηφιότητα,το γιατί το αναλύω στο παραπάνω post μου.Είναι ξεκάθαρο νομίζω....Λές ότι θα μου πετάξεις πέτρες?Δεν το κατάλαβα καλά....γίνε πιο σαφής σε παρακαλώ...

----------


## gadgetakias

Μην αρπάζεσαι Νίκο.

Αναφέρεται στο δικό μου post παραπάνω, και οι πέτρες είναι μεταφορά..




> Τελικά, σε ένα thread με τίτλο "Δηλώσεις Υποψηφίων" γιατί μιλάνε μόνο όσοι ψηφίζουν και όχι οι υποψήφιοι;
> 
> Εκτός από τον dti που λόγω έλλειψης όπως έχω τονίσει υπάρχει μεγάλος κίνδυνος να βγει ("αποφράδα μέρα" copytheft john69), έχουμε κανέναν άλλο;
> 
> *Κανείς ρε παιδιά; Όλοι με τις πέτρες στα χέρια και κανένας με ασπίδα;*

----------


## nikpanGR

> Μην αρπάζεσαι Νίκο.
> 
> Αναφέρεται στο δικό μου post παραπάνω, και οι πέτρες είναι μεταφορά..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Γι αυτό λέω ότι δεν θέλω να γράφω στο forum,μπαίνω σε φάση άμυνας και δεν γουστάρω........τρυπάκι είναι τελικά.  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> Γι αυτό λέω ότι δεν θέλω να γράφω στο forum,μπαίνω σε φάση άμυνας και δεν γουστάρω........τρυπάκι είναι τελικά.


γιατί οι γυναίκες τι είναι ... ask john69 !!

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> ...


να σε πληροφορήσω λοιπόν αφού "κατάλαβες" γιατί γράφω  ::  ...

οτι εννοούσα οτι το βρίσκω προσβλητικό να θεωρείς οτι γράφει κάποιος για να κάνει score στα μηνύματα!!  ::  ...

και 'γω νόμιζα οτι τα εννοούσες αυτά που είχες πεί πριν καιρό στο offtopic!  ::  ... that's ok!  ::  ολα καλα.... καλησπέρα και σε σένα....

----------


## JollyRoger

ΥΓ. προς (ελπίζω) αποφυγήν περαιτέρω παρεξήγησης...  :: 


το μόνο που διαφωνώ στο παραπάνω, είναι η τακτική (έτσι μου φάνηκε το highlight posts) του να προκαταλάβεις το συμπέρασμα (όπως συνηθίζουν οι κακοπροαίρετοι δημοσιογράφοι στην TV)...

προσωπικά είμαι της γνώμης ότι μιά άποψη που παρατίθεται, οφείλει να τίθεται ως προσωπική άποψη (λες κι έχουμε κι άλλες(!)) καθώς και τα όποια δεδομένα, ως δεδομένα ώστε τα συμπεράσματα στον αναγνώστη....


διάβασα στα επίμαχα 3-4threads των τελευταίων ημερών (και ελπίζω να μη μου ξέφυγε καμιά μ@@@@@α γιατί όπως είπες κι εσύ έγραψα αρκετά)....
αρκετά σχόλια... τα οποία βρίσκω οτι έχουν την τάση να "υποβιβάσουν" τα λεγόμενα κάποιου άλλου, αντί να αντιπαραθέσουν άποψη....

Μέχρι και σε χαρακτηρισμούς πήγαμε... είσαι αυτό, είσαι το άλλο... αντί για "βρίσκω οτι η τάδε κίνησή σου ήταν λάθος για τον τάδε λόγο" ...κτλ....

αυτό εννοώ απλά και ωραία...  ::

----------


## socrates

Για την ενημέρωση σου το highlight=posts δεν μπήκε εσκεμμένα. Απλά έκανα copy paste το url που βρήκα μέσω της αναζήτησης του forum (η λέξη posts ήταν keyword). Το σημαντικό βέβαια είναι το περιεχόμενο του συγκεκριμένου topic που αποδεικνύεται για άλλη μια φορά διαχρονικό.

----------


## lagman

τελικά δήλωσε κανείς υποψηφιότητα για τις εκλογές ?

----------


## acoul

Η Ελλάδα και το δίκτυο ανήκει στους Έλληνες !!! Ήρθε η ώρα !! Τι Ανδρέας τι Αψουλ ... τι μπαλκόνια τι ταράτσες ... εμπρός για την Αλλαγή και Ανανέωση εδώ και τώρα ... !!! όλοι στις κάλπες, ψήφο στα 4 Α --> AWMN, Αλλαγή, Ανανέωση, Αψουλ !!!



 

 

  

    

για υπεύθυνη και σοβαρή εκπροσώπηση στην ΕΕΕΤ, σε υπουργία, δήμους, ερευνητικά ιδρύματα και άλλους φορείς της χώρας. Ψήφος στα 4 Α, πλούσιες (αντι)παροχές για κάθε ταράτσα !!! I love this country

Το Ψηφοδέλτιο:



> Αψουλ: Πρόεδρος, φροντίζουμε για εσάς χωρίς εσάς
> Papashark: Αντιπρόεδρος, όχι στο face control
> Dti: Ταμείας
> katsaros_m: Ασφάλεια Δεδομένων μαξιμ
> cha0s: Γενικός Γραμματέας, μόνο για μεγάλους
> Nettraptor: PR - (σ)χέσεις, εκπρόσωπος τύπου
> YGK: Ειδικός σύμβουλος – τα έμπειρα χέρια
> john69: Ειδικός σύμβουλος – κεραίες – κέρατο, u name it
> koki: Καταπάτηση Ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων, θέματα wiki
> ...


όλοι ενωμένοι με μια φωνή στις μεγάλες εκλογές του AWMN 2007 !!!

----------


## nikpanGR

Kαλά εσύ έχεις ξεφύγει,είσαι σε άλλη σφαίρα.....Μα τελείως........  ::   ::   ::

----------


## DragonFighter

ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ!!!
Πολύ καλό acoul!!!  ::   ::   ::  
Ειδικά το ψηφοδέλτιο όλα τα λεφτά!!!  ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

respect  ::

----------


## RpMz

Δεν παλέυετε η κατάσταση...  ::

----------


## john70

Μπράβο Αλέξανδρε ....

Το είδα και έλιωσα στο γέλιο !

 ::

----------


## bedazzled

*Για ένα σταθερό, δυνατό, ισχυρό AWMN, με την αξιοπιστία ζοζονετ, όλοι Αψούλ!!!*  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## RpMz

Προσοχή μην καεί καμιά οθόνη...

----------


## socrates

*Νοσταλγία mode ON*

... βλέποντας την λίστα που παρέθεσε ο acoul ήρθε στο μυαλό μου το πως ξεκίνησε κάθε ένας από εμάς. Ο αρχικός ενθουσιασμός του να συμμετέχω (ο καθένας με το λιθαράκι του) στην ανάπτυξη ενός δικτύου φτιαγμένο από εμάς για εμάς.

Το πρώτο post του καθενός που πέρα από τις λέξεις κρύβει τα συναισθήματα αυτού που το έγραψε για πρώτη φορά. Αν διατηρούσαμε τον αρχικό ενθουσιασμό μας τα πράγματα θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερα. Αξίζει να κάνουμε ένα βήμα παραπέρα και να δούμε το awmn ως καθρέφτη του εαυτού μας με τις όποιες ατέλειες αλλά και τα όποια χαρίσματα.


Το πρώτο post...

Acinonyx: 1st post
acoul: 1st post
alasondro: 1st post
Alexandros: 1st post
Argi: 1st post
bedazzled: 1st post
cha0s: 1st post
Dimitris^^^: 1st post
Dti: 1st post
Ifaistos: 1st post
jntou: 1st post
john70: 1st post
katsaros_m: 1st post
koki: 1st post
MauVe: 1st post
mojiro: 1st post
Nc: 1st post
Nettraptor: 1st post
Ngia: 1st post
nikpanGR: 1st post
Nvak: 1st post
panste: 1st post
Papashark: 1st post
Paravoid: 1st post
socrates: 1st post
sokratisg: 1st post
Spirosco: 1st post
Stafan: 1st post
stelios #1540: 1st post
stoidis: 1st post
Tenorism: 1st post
TheLaz: 1st post
Valis: 1st post
Verano: 1st post
Vigor: 1st post
Winner: 1st post
YGK: 1st post
ysam: 1st post
Zod: 1st post

και όσων άλλων δεν αναγράφονται στην λίστα...

Edit: Αλλαγή URL

----------


## zod

> *Νοσταλγία mode ON*
> 
> ... βλέποντας την λίστα που παρέθεσε ο acoul ήρθε στο μυαλό μου το πως ξεκίνησε κάθε ένας από εμάς. Ο αρχικός ενθουσιασμός του να συμμετέχω (ο καθένας με το λιθαράκι του) στην ανάπτυξη ενός δικτύου φτιαγμένο από εμάς για εμάς.
> 
> Το πρώτο post του καθενός που πέρα από τις λέξεις κρύβει τα συναισθήματα αυτού που το έγραψε για πρώτη φορά. Αν διατηρούσαμε τον αρχικό ενθουσιασμό μας τα πράγματα θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερα. Αξίζει να κάνουμε ένα βήμα παραπέρα και να δούμε το awmn ως καθρέφτη του εαυτού μας με τις όποιες ατέλειες αλλά και τα όποια χαρίσματα.
> ......
> Zod: 1st post
> 
> και όσων άλλων δεν αναγράφονται στην λίστα...


Μεγάλη τιμή να μπαίνω και εγώ, ο τάπεινός client, σε αυτή τη λιστα. Να δηλώσω δε ότι κατάφερα και το έστησα το dualed homed gateway!

ΥΓ. Καλά το πρώτο post του Acoul είναι φοβερό! Παντού υπαρχει ένας μύθος που λέει και η διαφήμιση.

----------


## socrates

zod, οι περισσότεροι έτσι ξεκινήσαμε σαν... απλοί ταπεινοί client!

----------


## zod

Επι πλέον φίλτατε Σωκράτη μη δινεις πολύ σημασία σε αυτές τις διενέξεις. Εάν δεν υπήρχε ο "τρελός" Acoul, ο "φωνακλάς" DTI, ο "σαρκαστικός" Papashark τα linux freaks, οι Μικρομπρικάδες, το καρτέλ του Noda κτλ κτλ το δίκτυο θα ήτανε ένα φαινομενικά ήρεμο Wisteria lane.

----------


## tristanos

Ψηφίζω Ζοντ
γιατί είναι
νέος επιστήμονας
ωραίος
παιδί διαμάντι
χαμηλών τόνων
με μεθοδικότητα
με απίστευτες γνώσεις σε τεχνολογικά θέματα
γνωρίζει από διάδοση Η/Μ κυμάτων (Ολόκληρη Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση τον πληρώνει)
και έχει όραμα ένα δυνατό και ενωμένο ΑΜΔ που θα αγκαλιάζει και θα προστατεύει ΟΛΑ τα μέλη του

....άσε που έχει και γυναίκα.....
...ενώ εγώ....ακόμα περιμένω την Ειρήνη
Ειρήνηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη να ψήσω ποπ κορν και να σου ρθω?

----------


## Valis

Όποιος δεν με ψηφίσει δεν του κάνω ούτε μια κόλληση!

----------


## nikpanGR

> *Νοσταλγία mode ON*
> 
> ... βλέποντας την λίστα που παρέθεσε ο acoul ήρθε στο μυαλό μου το πως ξεκίνησε κάθε ένας από εμάς. Ο αρχικός ενθουσιασμός του να συμμετέχω (ο καθένας με το λιθαράκι του) στην ανάπτυξη ενός δικτύου φτιαγμένο από εμάς για εμάς.
> 
> Το πρώτο post του καθενός που πέρα από τις λέξεις κρύβει τα συναισθήματα αυτού που το έγραψε για πρώτη φορά. Αν διατηρούσαμε τον αρχικό ενθουσιασμό μας τα πράγματα θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερα. Αξίζει να κάνουμε ένα βήμα παραπέρα και να δούμε το awmn ως καθρέφτη του εαυτού μας με τις όποιες ατέλειες αλλά και τα όποια χαρίσματα.
> 
> 
> Το πρώτο post...
> ...και όσων άλλων δεν αναγράφονται στην λίστα


O ενθουσιασμός δεν χάνεται αν :
1) το βλέπεις σαν Hobby και όχι σαν επάγγελμα....
2) Αν το αγαπάς και προσφέρεις ,και δεν περιμένεις μόνο να σου προσφέρουν 
3) Μιλάς και λές ότι νοιώθεις χωρις λογοκρισία
4) Προσπαθείς πραγματικά,όπως μπορείς να το μεγαλώσεις και να το καλυτερέψεις,και να μην περιμένεις μόνο από τους άλλους
5) Ξεπερνάς τις μ@λ@κί...των άλλων και παραδέχεσαι έντιμα τις δικές σου,χωρίς να κρύβεσαι.
6) Βάζεις τον εγωισμό σου στην άκρη και δεν "προσβάλεις άσκοπα" τους άλλους  ::   ::  
7) Ρίχνεις κανένα μπινελίκι καμμιά φορά έτσι για να ανάβουν τα αίματα,(Flame)
 ::  Προσπαθείς περισσότερο να ακούς παρά να μιλάς άσκοπά χωρίς λόγο.

*Κάπως έτσι το βλέπω εγώ......
    *

----------


## yorgos

> Η Ελλάδα και το δίκτυο ανήκει στους Έλληνες !!! Ήρθε η ώρα !! Τι Ανδρέας τι Αψουλ ... τι μπαλκόνια τι ταράτσες ... εμπρός για την Αλλαγή και Ανανέωση εδώ και τώρα ... !!! όλοι στις κάλπες, ψήφο στα 4 Α --> AWMN, Αλλαγή, Ανανέωση, Αψουλ !!!
> 
> 
> 
>  
> 
>  
> 
>   
> ...



 ::   ::   ::  

XaXa Κυλιέμαι στο πάτωμα από τα γέλια και από τα δάκρια δεν βλέπω πλέων τι γράφω….

Φέρτε μου ένα ψηφοδέλτιο τώρα που δεν κρατιέμαι 
 ::

----------


## Valis

> ... και ανεργία στους εργολάβους οικοδομών.......


Τί σου κάνανε; δεν σου βάλανε utp στον τοίχο;

----------


## koki

Ρε άντε μη σας καταπατήσω κανένα δικαίωμα

----------


## thalexan

> εμπρός για την Αλλαγή και Ανανέωση εδώ και τώρα ... !!!


Τις έχουμε πολύ ανάγκη!

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> ... και ανεργία στους εργολάβους οικοδομών.......
> 
> 
> Τί σου κάνανε; δεν σου βάλανε utp στον τοίχο;


Χτίζουν συνέχεια πολυκατοικίες....Θες κι άλλο?

----------


## Valis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Valis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> ...


Ναι εδώ έχεις ένα δίκιο!

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Valis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> ...


Ε χτίσε και εσύ  ::   ::   ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Το πρώτο post του καθενός που πέρα από τις λέξεις κρύβει τα συναισθήματα αυτού που το έγραψε για πρώτη φορά.


Πολύ καλή η ιδέα σου αυτή Σωκράτη και πολύ ανθρώπινη.

Κάνε edit όμως το δικό μου πρώτο ποστ γιατί αυτό που έχεις βάλει δεν είναι το πρώτο.

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=244&start=0

----------


## socrates

Νίκο, ευχαριστώ για την διόρθωση... η αλλαγή έγινε!

----------


## ngia

Υπενθύμιση:

Αυτό το post γίνεται εκτός της ενότητας του συλλόγου και απευθύνεται σε όλα τα μέλη του συλλόγου, είτε είναι ταμιακώς εντάξει, είτε όχι. 

Ενόψει της Γενικής Συνέλευσης πρέπει όσοι επιθυμούν να δηλώσουν υποψηφιότητα 
για 

* Α) Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο του Συλλόγου 
 Β) Πειθαρχική Επιτροπή 
 Γ) Εξελεγκτική Επιτροπή*

να στείλουν email με τα πλήρη στοιχεία τους στο ds {at} awmn {dot} net μέχρι τις *28 Ιανουαρίου*. 

Υποψηφιότητα μπορούν να δηλώσουν τα ταμιακώς εντάξει μέλη για το 2007 μέχρι και της *27 Ιανουαρίου 2007*. 
H διαδικασία για την εγγραφή περιγράφεται εδώ:
http://info.awmn.net/index.php?option=c ... &Itemid=83


Προτείνουμε όσοι από τους admin και moderators θέλουν να δηλώσουν υποψηφιότητα, να παραιτηθούν για λόγους ηθικής τάξης πριν από την υποβολή υποψηφιότητας. 

Καλούμε τα μέλη να μη διστάσουν-φοβηθούν να βάλουν υποψηφιότητα. 
Η δουλειά δεν είναι μεγάλη και με κάθε θητεία που περνάει, γίνεται και ευκολότερη για όλες τις ομάδες.
Βέβαια, από τη στιγμή που αναλαμβάνεις μία θέση ευθύνης θα το δεις σαν εργασία όχι σαν απλό χόμπυ και άρα θα υπολογίσετε κάποιον πρόσθετο χρόνο και πίεση, τα οποία θα μπουν στο πρόγραμμα σας. 
Αφετέρου η συμμετοχή σε μια από αυτές είναι ένας τρόπος να αποκτήσει κανείς «κοινωνική» εμπειρία, κατά την άποψη μου είναι χρήσιμο μια φορά στη ζωή του κανείς να ασχοληθεί με κάποιο σωματείο, αποκομίζοντας οφέλη εμπειρίας, αλλά και προσφέροντας στην κοινότητα.

----------


## acoul

> Υπενθύμιση:
> 
> Αυτό το post γίνεται εκτός της ενότητας του συλλόγου και απευθύνεται σε όλα τα μέλη του συλλόγου, είτε είναι ταμιακώς εντάξει, είτε όχι. 
> 
> Ενόψει της Γενικής Συνέλευσης πρέπει όσοι επιθυμούν να δηλώσουν υποψηφιότητα 
> για 
> 
> * Α) Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο του Συλλόγου 
>  Β) Πειθαρχική Επιτροπή 
>  Γ) Εξελεγκτική Επιτροπή*




Θα ήθελα να εκφράσω το ενδιαφέρον μου για υποψηφιότητα στο:

* Α) Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο του Συλλόγου*

----------


## nikpet

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> Υπενθύμιση:
> 
> Αυτό το post γίνεται εκτός της ενότητας του συλλόγου και απευθύνεται σε όλα τα μέλη του συλλόγου, είτε είναι ταμιακώς εντάξει, είτε όχι. 
> 
> Ενόψει της Γενικής Συνέλευσης πρέπει όσοι επιθυμούν να δηλώσουν υποψηφιότητα 
> για 
> 
> ...





> Ενόψει της Γενικής Συνέλευσης πρέπει όσοι επιθυμούν να δηλώσουν υποψηφιότητα
> για
> 
> Arrow Α) Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο του Συλλόγου
> Arrow Β) Πειθαρχική Επιτροπή
> Arrow Γ) Εξελεγκτική Επιτροπή
> 
> *να στείλουν email με τα πλήρη στοιχεία τους στο ds {at} awmn {dot} net μέχρι τις 28 Ιανουαρίου.*


Στείλε email τότε...
Όπως και όλοι οι υπόλοιποι (αν υπάρχουν)...
Γιατί πρέπει εσύ Αλέξανδρε, να αποτελείς η εξαίρεση του κανόνα;  ::   ::  

Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το διακυρρήτεις μέσω του forum...

----------


## john70

> Θα ήθελα να εκφράσω το ενδιαφέρον μου για υποψηφιότητα στο:
> 
> * Α) Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο του Συλλόγου*



Και εγώ θα ήθελα να εκφράσω το ενδιαφέρων μου για το πεταχτό κωλαράκι της απέναντι φοιτήτριας  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> να στείλουν email με τα πλήρη στοιχεία τους στο ds {at} awmn {dot} net μέχρι τις *28 Ιανουαρίου*. 
> 
> Υποψηφιότητα μπορούν να δηλώσουν τα ταμιακώς εντάξει μέλη για το 2007 μέχρι και της *27 Ιανουαρίου 2007*.


η ανακοίνωση αναφέρει ότι πρέπει να στήλει τα στοιχεία του με email, δεν αναφέρει αν πρέπει να το πει δημόσια ή όχι.

Ετσι όμως όπως είναι η ανακοίνωση, είναι σαν να φωνάζει "γράφτε εδώ όσοι θέλετε μέχρι την 27η, και μετά την επόμενη μέρα στείλτε και τα στοιχεία σας".


Βέβαια με το επίπεδο του John70, αμφιβάλω αν θα τολμήσει άλλος να το γράψει.....

----------


## JollyRoger

> Και εγώ θα ήθελα να εκφράσω το ενδιαφέρων μου για το πεταχτό κωλαράκι της απέναντι φοιτήτριας


http://www.trolls.awmn  ::   :: 

άααααλλο επίπεδο...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

Τον Stallman γιατί τον έβαλες βρε Άλεξ; Για να τρομάζει τον κόσμο;  ::

----------


## john70

> Τον Stallman γιατί τον έβαλες βρε Άλεξ; Για να τρομάζει τον κόσμο;


Φιλική συμμετοχή , που στηρίζει την υποψηφιότητα Aψoul  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> η ανακοίνωση αναφέρει ότι πρέπει να στήλει τα στοιχεία του με email, δεν αναφέρει αν πρέπει να το πει δημόσια ή όχι.


Τι ακριβώς στοιχεία; Οικογενιακή, Επαγγελματική κατάσταση, δάνεια, μηνιαίο εισόδημα, ακίνητα, εξοχικά - βίλες, πολιτικές πεποιθήσεις, αγαπημένο φαγητό, αγαπημένο χρώμα, ύψος, βάρος, χρώμα οφθαλμών, χρώμα μαλλιών, ξένες γλώσες, γλώσες προγραματισμού; Τι στιγμή που είμαστε γραμμένοι (στο Σύλλογο εννοώ) δεν θα πρέπει όλα αυτά να υπάρχουν κάπου ήδη;

----------


## acoul

> Και εγώ θα ήθελα να εκφράσω το ενδιαφέρων μου για το πεταχτό κωλαράκι της απέναντι φοιτήτριας


χωρίς πλάκα, αν καταφέρουμε να βρούμε και εκλέξουμε άτομα που βλέπουν το AWMN σαν το παραπάνω σφαιρικό γεμάτο καμπύλες σχήμα που προκλητικά και επιτακτικά σε καλεί να εκπληρώσεις άμεσα τους νόμους και σκοπούς της φύσης, ω Θεέ μου αυτή η φύση !! ... τότε ο σύλλογος θα πετάξει ... χουέρ ιζ δε κρου κάπτεν ??

----------


## bedazzled

Ο acoul ξύπνησε με ποιητική διάθεση σήμερα.  ::

----------


## acoul

> Ο acoul ξύπνησε με ποιητική διάθεση σήμερα.


είδα στον ύπνο μου τον cha0s με μια αγκαλιά τουλίπες να μου χαμογελάει ... δεν ξέρω πως να το εκλάβω ... καλός οιωνός ή όχι ... και έρχονται και εκλογές ...

----------


## Cha0s

Μην φοβάσαι, στις εκλογές δεν θα με δεις πάντως  ::  

Μπορείς να κοιμάσαι πιο ήσυχα  ::

----------


## acoul

> Μην φοβάσαι, στις εκλογές δεν θα με δεις πάντως  
> 
> Μπορείς να κοιμάσαι πιο ήσυχα


πάντα είχα αυτή την απορία ... όταν εμείς είμαστε στις ταράτσες ποιός φροντίζει τα πιπίνια ...

----------


## nikpanGR

Θα ήθελα να εκφράσω το ενδιαφέρον μου για υποψηφιότητα στο: 

Α) Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο του Συλλόγου

Τελικά κάτι πρέπει να αλλάξει σ αυτό τον σύλλογο.Μετα από πολύ σκέψη θα βάλω υποψηφιότητα κι ας δήλωνα ότι δεν θα ανακατευτώ.Χωρίς συμμετοχή θα είναι πάλι μία από τα ίδια,γι αυτό βάζω υποψηφιότητα.
Κι ας την ακούσω από τον Πάνο πού του είχα πεί ότι δεν θα ανακατευτώ,κάτι πρέπει να αλλάξει δεν νομίζετε?
Ο σύλλογος πρέπει να είναι ο συντονιστής του δικτύου,να προπορεύεται όχι να έπεται...Θέλω να φέρω πίσω όλους τους απογοητευμένους απο αυτόν και πολλά νέα παιδιά πού θέλουν να προσφέρουν,αλλά κοιτάζοντας την κατάσταση κάνουν πισω,και όλοι μαζί να κάνουμε το hobby μας δημιουργικό.Είναι τόσο κακό,πού πρέπει να απολογηθώ γι αυτο άραγε?  ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> Μην φοβάσαι, στις εκλογές δεν θα με δεις πάντως  
> 
> Μπορείς να κοιμάσαι πιο ήσυχα 
> 
> 
> πάντα είχα αυτή την απορία ... όταν εμείς είμαστε στις ταράτσες ποιός φροντίζει τα πιπίνια ...


Κάποιος πρέπει να κάνει και την βρωμοδουλειά, τι να κάνω;

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Θα ήθελα να εκφράσω το ενδιαφέρον μου για υποψηφιότητα στο: 
> 
> Α) Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο του Συλλόγου
> 
> Τελικά κάτι πρέπει να αλλάξει σ αυτό τον σύλλογο.Μετα από πολύ σκέψη θα βάλω υποψηφιότητα κι ας δήλωνα ότι δεν θα ανακατευτώ.Χωρίς συμμετοχή θα είναι πάλι μία από τα ίδια,γι αυτό βάζω υποψηφιότητα.
> Κι ας την ακούσω από τον Πάνο πού του είχα πεί ότι δεν θα ανακατευτώ,κάτι πρέπει να αλλάξει δεν νομίζετε?
> Ο σύλλογος πρέπει να είναι ο συντονιστής του δικτύου,να προπορεύεται όχι να έπεται...Θέλω να φέρω πίσω όλους τους απογοητευμένους απο αυτόν και πολλά νέα παιδιά πού θέλουν να προσφέρουν,αλλά κοιτάζοντας την κατάσταση κάνουν πισω,και όλοι μαζί να κάνουμε το hobby μας δημιουργικό.Είναι τόσο κακό,πού πρέπει να απολογηθώ γι αυτο άραγε?


Σου εύχομαι καλό κουράγιο, μακάρι και οι υπόλοιποι υποψήφιοι να σκέφτονται έτσι.  ::

----------


## john70

> Θα ήθελα να εκφράσω το ενδιαφέρον μου για υποψηφιότητα στο: 
> 
> Α) Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο του Συλλόγου
> 
> Τελικά κάτι πρέπει να αλλάξει σ αυτό τον σύλλογο.Μετα από πολύ σκέψη θα βάλω υποψηφιότητα κι ας δήλωνα ότι δεν θα ανακατευτώ.Χωρίς συμμετοχή θα είναι πάλι μία από τα ίδια,γι αυτό βάζω υποψηφιότητα.
> Κι ας την ακούσω από τον Πάνο πού του είχα πεί ότι δεν θα ανακατευτώ,κάτι πρέπει να αλλάξει δεν νομίζετε?
> Ο σύλλογος πρέπει να είναι ο συντονιστής του δικτύου,να προπορεύεται όχι να έπεται...Θέλω να φέρω πίσω όλους τους απογοητευμένους απο αυτόν και πολλά νέα παιδιά πού θέλουν να προσφέρουν,αλλά κοιτάζοντας την κατάσταση κάνουν πισω,και όλοι μαζί να κάνουμε το hobby μας δημιουργικό.Είναι τόσο κακό,πού πρέπει να απολογηθώ γι αυτο άραγε?


Μπράβο ,

καλή κίνηση ! , Πές μας και λίγα γιά εσένα.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Μπράβο ,
> 
> καλή κίνηση ! , Πές μας και λίγα γιά εσένα.


 ::   ::  γιατί ρε τζόν... δεν σου αρκούν αυτά για να αρχίσεις να σέρνεις?  ::

----------


## john70

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από john70
> 
> Μπράβο ,
> 
> καλή κίνηση ! , Πές μας και λίγα γιά εσένα.
> 
> 
>   γιατί ρε τζόν... δεν σου αρκούν αυτά για να αρχίσεις να σέρνεις?


Μα δεν είπε κάτι κακό ..... όταν και εάν θα πεί θα το σχολιάσω κατάλληλα. Σε αυτά που ειπε .... έχει δίκιο 100% 

Μια και δεν τον ξέρουμε (αν εξερέσουμε μερικές "μπουρδες" που έχει πετάξει κατα καιρούς) γιατί να τον βαράμε ? Μια χαρά απόψεις έχει ή τουλάχιστον παρουσιάζει . 

Οι έχοντε άποψη και πολιτικό λόγο , δεν είναι κακοί , Οι βλάκες με τα λογίδια είναι απαράδεκτοι και εκτός κοινής λογικής.

Ας μας δώσει λοιπόν "δείγματα γραφής" για να δούμε εάν θα τον τιμήσουμε με την ψήφο μας , αλλιώς θα είναι σαν "γουρούνι στο σακί" η απόφασή μας να τον "ψηφίσουμε" ή να τον "ψοφήσουμε"

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από john70
> 
> ...


Megale πλήρωσε πρώτα τις υποχρεώσεις σου στον σύλλογο και μετά μίλα.............

----------


## john70

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από john70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> ...



?????????????????????????????

Ξέρεις να χρωστάω κάτι ?????

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από john70
> 
> ...


την συνδρομή σου ίσως?

----------


## Cha0s

::   ::   ::

----------


## john70

[quote=nikpanGR]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από john70
> 
> ...


την συνδρομή σου ίσως?[/quote:9c944]

Α καλά .....

Έγινες και ταμίας ????? 

Καλορίζικός ....


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## viper7gr

Ρε γιαννη *[john70]* πες οτι καποιος σε παρει στα σοβαρα 
και παρεξηγηθει με τα οσα ανα καιρους λες σε διαφορους...
Και οτι σε πετυχαινει στο συλλογο και σε παιρνει στο κυνηγι,
τι φανταζεσαι οτι εχει να γινει?

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Ρε γιαννη *[john70]* πες οτι καποιος σε παρει στα σοβαρα 
> και παρεξηγηθει με τα οσα ανα καιρους λες σε διαφορους...
> Και οτι σε πετυχαινει στο συλλογο και σε περνει στο κυνηγι,
> τι φανταζεσαι οτι εχει να γινει?


Μια μέρα θα γίνει αυτό....

Τον John70 θα κυνηγάνε, τον dti (2-3 φορές την έχει σκαπουλάρει), τον Enaon, τον Spirosco, κανα tenorism, κανα Moderator, εμένα...  ::  

Βλέπεις οι προσβολές και οι ειρωνίες από το πληκτρολόγιο είναι εύκολες, ξεχνάνε όμως ότι την επόμενη μέρα μπορεί να βρεθούν στο ίδιο καφέ....

----------


## nikpanGR

nai,nai...  ::

----------


## EOS

αυτά γράφονται και άντε μετά να θέσει κάποιος υποψηφιότητα....  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> αυτά γράφονται και άντε μετά να θέσει κάποιος υποψηφιότητα....


προσωπική μου εκτίμηση....

γιαυτό δε γράφονται?  ::

----------


## jamesbond

jamesbond for President!!!!!

----------


## papashark

> jamesbond for President!!!!!


Θα σε ψηφίσω και εγώ, με τηλεγράφημα !!!  ::

----------


## B52

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από viper7gr
> 
> Ρε γιαννη *[john70]* πες οτι καποιος σε παρει στα σοβαρα 
> και παρεξηγηθει με τα οσα ανα καιρους λες σε διαφορους...
> Και οτι σε πετυχαινει στο συλλογο και σε περνει στο κυνηγι,
> τι φανταζεσαι οτι εχει να γινει?
> 
>   
> 
> ...



.... και ? θα πουνε μερικες μαλακιες ολοι μαζι οπως γινεται παντα και μετα θα πανε ολοι μαζι για φαγητο και ολα καλα.... δεν ξερω πισω απο το πληκτρολογιο τι τους πιανει ? απο κοντα ολοι αρνακια ειναι γι'αυτο τι γραφετε ολοκληρες σελιδες ? μαλλον δεν εχετε καταλαβει οτι αυτο που κανουμε το κανουμε για hobby ?  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

αυτό λέω ηταπενηνταδύος, μια μέρα δεν θα πούνε και λίγες μ@λ@κίες από κοντά και θα πέσουν μερικές ψιλές, στο παρελθόν ψηνόταν να γίνει 2 φορές τουλάχιστον, στο μέλλον τι αποκλείεις ότι θα γίνει ?

Εγώ για παράδειγμα έχω δηλώσει ότι το μετάνοιωσα που δεν το έκανα μια φορά, και το τραγικό είναι ότι άμα το έκανα θα μου έδιναν και δίκιο οι περισσότεροι......

Υπάρχουν και όρια στις προσβολές, απλά κάποιοι δεν το καταλαβαίνουν...

----------


## B52

E !! και τι καθεστε κανονιστε ενα meeting να λυσετε τις διαφορες σας με κλωτσιες μπουνιες και τα συναφη και μετα πειτε μας και μας τι εγινε και να τελειωσει ολη αυτη παπαρολογια εδω μεσα... τι πιο απλο ? ρωτα και ολους τους αλλους μελη και επισκεπτες που μπαινουν να διαβασουν για δικτυα και βλεπουν ενα μπ...... μη το πω καλυτερα.....

----------


## papashark

> E !! και τι καθεστε κανονιστε ενα meeting να λυσετε τις διαφορες σας με κλωτσιες μπουνιες και τα συναφη και μετα πειτε μας και μας τι εγινε και να τελειωσει ολη αυτη παπαρολογια εδω μεσα... τι πιο απλο ? ρωτα και ολους τους αλλους μελη και επισκεπτες που μπαινουν να διαβασουν για δικτυα και βλεπουν ενα μπ...... μη το πω καλυτερα.....


Σε ενοχλεί ?

Κάνε κάτι για την αιτία που το γέννησε

Γιατί είναι εύκολο να παραπονιέσαι και εσύ όπως και πολλοί άλλοι για το μπάχαλο που καταλήγει να γίνεται κάθε φορά αλλά να μην ασχολήστε καν για το πως ξεκίνησε....


Οσο εδώ μέσα θα πρυτανεύει η ηθική του ευρώ, του φιλαράκου, η ειρωνία και οι προσβολές, τόσο θα είμαστε πάντα μπάχαλο, και όσο και να μην σας αρέσει και να γκρινιάζετε για το μπάχαλο, δεν θα διορθώνετε... Θα πέφτει και κανα ΒΑΝ στην μειοψηφία, και θα νομίζετε ότι με τις ασπιρίνες νικάς τον καρκίνο του awmn....


Hρθε ο johnάκος να τα κάνει πάλι όλα οίκο ανοχής, και εσείς ασχολήστε με τον εκάστοτε Nickpangr που δεν άντεξε και τα πήρε στο κρανίο. Και όσο ασχολείστε μαζί του, τόσο ο johnάκος χαίρεται που και πάλι όλα μπάχαλο τα κάνει, και πετυχαίνει τους σκοπούς του....

----------


## B52

Παλι βαζεις πληθυντικο ενω βλεπεις οτι μιλησα μετα απο 3 με 4 βδομαδες.... θα τα πω οταν ερθει η ωρα...

----------


## papashark

> Παλι βαζεις πληθυντικο ενω βλεπεις οτι μιλησα μετα απο 3 με 4 βδομαδες.... θα τα πω οταν ερθει η ωρα...


Σορρυ, σε χρησιμοποίησα ως παράδειγμα, παρότι δεν αποτελείς τον τυπικό awmnίτη....

----------


## alexa

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## andreas

Δεν παμε στο Μπο ντε λο ναλυσουεμ τις διαφορες μας? Δεν εχει πολλες μερες που ανοιξε...

----------


## ngia

> Δεν παμε στο Μπο ντε λο ναλυσουεμ τις διαφορες μας? Δεν εχει πολλες μερες που ανοιξε...


Υπάρχει καλύτερη ιδέα..είχε ειπωθεί και παλιότερα νομίζω..
Διαγωνισμός ταχυφαγίας .. όποιος φάει περισσότερο κερδίζει.
Προτείνω το φαγητό να είναι τα λουκάνικα, χωρίς μουστάρδα.
Η φώτο είναι από διαγωνισμό ταχυφαγίας το 2009 στην Ιαπωνία (γιατί αν σκεφτείς κάτι πολύ δυνατά, δεν μπορεί παρά να σου συμβεί)

----------


## acoul

Εύλογα αναρωτιέται κανείς γιατί η συγκεκριμένη αρκετά σημαντική ενότητα δεν χαίρει της προσοχής των mods σε θέματα καθαριότητας ... για όλα υπάρχει ένας ή και περισσότεροι λόγοι ... ο καθένας βγάζει τα συμπεράσματά του !!

----------


## wiresounds

Παρότι έχει γραφτεί σε αυτό το thread, θα ήθελα να δημοσιοποιήσω την πρόθεση μου για υποψηφιότητα για την Πειθαρχική Επιτροπή του Συλλόγου.

Ελπίζω και από αυτή την θέση να προσπαθήσω να βοηθήσω όσο μπορώ το Σύλλογο, ακόμα και στα δύσκολα που θα καλείται να αποφανθεί η Πειθαρχική Επιτροπή.

Με τιμή
wiresounds

----------


## lambrosk

> Παρότι έχει γραφτεί σε αυτό το thread, θα ήθελα να δημοσιοποιήσω την πρόθεση μου για υποψηφιότητα για την Πειθαρχική Επιτροπή του Συλλόγου.
> 
> Ελπίζω και από αυτή την θέση να προσπαθήσω να βοηθήσω όσο μπορώ το Σύλλογο, ακόμα και στα δύσκολα που θα καλείται να αποφανθεί η Πειθαρχική Επιτροπή.
> 
> Με τιμή
> wiresounds


Μια απο τα ίδια και απο εμένα...

Υποψήφιος για την Πειθαρχική Επιτροπή...  ::

----------


## acoul

Σήμερα αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι η τελευταία μέρα για τις υποψηφιότητες ή θα υπάρξει παράταση; ας γίνει και μια καθαριότητα στην ενότητα από κάποιον σοβαρό mod ... βιγκορ ??

----------


## nikpet

> Σήμερα αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι η τελευταία μέρα για τις υποψηφιότητες ή θα υπάρξει παράταση; ας γίνει και μια καθαριότητα στην ενότητα από κάποιον σοβαρό mod ... βιγκορ ??



Δεν είναι εφικτό αυτό που ζητάς...

10 Posts όλα κι όλα είναι σχετικά με τον τίτλο...

Posts 12 σελίδων τα είδα ένα προς ένα...

O vigor δεν είναι πλέον moderator...

----------


## panste

> ..........
> 
> Ενόψει της Γενικής Συνέλευσης πρέπει όσοι επιθυμούν να δηλώσουν υποψηφιότητα 
> για 
> 
> * Α) Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο του Συλλόγου 
>  Β) Πειθαρχική Επιτροπή 
>  Γ) Εξελεγκτική Επιτροπή*
> 
> ...


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Υποψηφιότητα μπορούν να δηλώσουν τα ταμιακώς εντάξει μέλη για το 2007 μέχρι και της *27 Ιανουαρίου 2007*.


Ε, έχει τελειώσει από χθες, σε κάποια στιγμή θα κάνει τον κόπο ο Νgia να ανακοινώσει τα ονόμα όλων των υποψηφίων ώστε αφενώς να μπορούν να κάνουν άνετε τον προεκλογικο τους αγώνα όσοι δεν τον έχουν αρχίσει ακόμα, και αφετέρου να δούμε πως θα βγουν τα στοιχήματα των bookmakers  ::

----------


## acoul

> O vigor δεν είναι πλέον moderator...


τώρα εξηγείται η ακαταστασία ... χάσαμε τον βιγκορ stop ... κατεβαίνει ως υποψήφιος κάπου οεο ...  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Φοβάσαι μην χάσεις ψήφους τώρα;  ::

----------


## papashark

> Φοβάσαι μην χάσεις ψήφους τώρα;


Acoul vs Vigor ?

Mεταξύ μας, περισσότερη τύχη έχει ο vigor, οι καταπληκτικές ικανότητες στην επιλογή φωτογραφιών θα εκτιμηθούν ιδιαίτερα από τους αμπελοκηπιώτες και θα μαζέψει πολλούς ψήφους !

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpet
> 
> O vigor δεν είναι πλέον moderator...
> 
> 
> τώρα εξηγείται η ακαταστασία ... χάσαμε τον βιγκορ stop ... κατεβαίνει ως υποψήφιος κάπου οεο ...


Χάσαμε αρκετούς mods...
Απ΄ότι φαίνεται μέχρι στιγμής παραμένουν μόνο οι:
nikpet
argi 
machine22	
Mick Flemm

Οι υπόλοιποι κατεβαίνουν υποψήφιοι πιθανότατα...

----------


## acoul

άρτος και θεάματα !!!  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpet
> 
> ...


Ο argi δεν θα βάλει υποψηφιότητα ?

Αυτό πληρώνει καλά στο στοίχημα !!!

----------


## argi

> Ο argi δεν θα βάλει υποψηφιότητα ?
> Αυτό πληρώνει καλά στο στοίχημα !!!


Δε μου λες κι εμένα ποσο γιατί τελευταία χρειαζομαι μια καλή απόδοση...?  ::  

Ο argi φετος απέκτησε κι άλλες πολλές υποχρεώσεις και δεν έχει χρόνο ούτε για καφέ... Οπότε απο το να γίνω "απών" προτιμώ να συμμετέχω στα δρώμενα απο άλλο "μετερίζι" (sic)...  ::   ::  

@rg!

----------


## papashark

Φίλε το να μην βάλεις έδινε 8.70........

Τίναξες την μπάνκα στον αέρα !

----------


## argi

Δηλαδή το να κατέβω το εδινε 1,10-1,15...
Δεν είναι κι άσχημα...

Πάνο πές μου πόσα χάνεις και αν ειναι για σένα θα κατέβω  ::   ::   ::  
Όχι και να σε στείλω στον κουβα! 

@rg!

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> Σήμερα αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι η τελευταία μέρα για τις υποψηφιότητες ή θα υπάρξει παράταση; ας γίνει και μια καθαριότητα στην ενότητα από κάποιον σοβαρό mod ... βιγκορ ??
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν είναι εφικτό αυτό που ζητάς...
> 
> 10 Posts όλα κι όλα είναι σχετικά με τον τίτλο...
> ...


Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα,

δεν υπάρχει δικαιολογία η συγκεκριμένη ενότητα να βρίσκεται σε αυτή τη κατάσταση, στην καθαριότητα δεν ενδείκνυνται διακρίσεις ... η εικόνα και διάθεση κάποιων που κατέχουν πόστα προς τις επερχόμενες εκλογές είναι ιδιαίτερα εμφανής !! Η ανάγκη για νέο αίμα και ανανέωση είναι επίσης ιδιαίτερα εμφανής !! Από ότι έχω ακούσει πάντως μέχρι στιγμής θα έχουμε ιδαίτερα ευχάριστες εκπλήξεις στην συμμετοχή για το νέο Δ.Σ. !!

----------


## acoul

και μερικές αποκαλύψεις για τις επερχόμενες εκλογές:


δεν υπάρχουν κλίκες, μεθοδεύσεις και μαγειρέματα!!



προέχει η διαφύλαξη, ασφάλεια και το απόρρητο των προσωπικών δεδομένων !!





υπάρχει κομμάτι από την πίτσα για ... όλους !!


 
... και καλάμια για όλους και όλα τα γούστα !!

----------


## Vigor

Και η προπαγάνδα καλά κρατεί...

----------


## nikpanGR

Tελικά μερικοί έχουν δίκιο..από τεχνικό forum έχει γίνει..flame forum...γι αυτό υπόσχομαι να μην ξαναγράψω κάτι στο forum αν δεν έχει τεχνικές προεκτάσεις....(το έγραψα γιατι ως γνωστόν,....ότι γράφει δεν ξεγράφει)  ::   ::

----------


## gadgetakias

Ωχ ξεκίνησε η λάσπη..

Να ήσασταν τουλάχιστον γκόμενες με στρινγκ σε ρινγκ κάτι θα γινόταν με τόση λάσπη..  ::

----------


## argi

Νομίζω το παρόν δεν έχει νόημα πια γιατί οι υποψηφιότητες έκλεισαν...

Κάποια στιγμή θα ανακοινωθούν οι επίσημες υποψηφιοτητες απο το ΔΣ και θα αρχίσει επίσημα ο προεκλογικός αγώνας...

Το παρόν κλειδώνεται...

@rg!

----------

